# Blah Blah Blah



## Saturday Fever (Jul 15, 2004)

*Deadlift Day*

I know this was supposed to be deadlift day. But I wanted to try a new lift I saw called Paused Squats. Basically you don't hit parallel but you'll pause with some form of accomodating resistance. The idea is to get yourself accustomed to heavier weights.

*Speed Deads*
10 sets of 2 with 315

*Paused Squats* (80lbs of chains)
345x1 (holy shit)
375x1
405x1 (the pause is starting to get annoying)
435x1
465x1
495x1
505x1
525x1 (this is a lockout of 605lb)
550x0 (thank God for pins)
535x1

*GHR*
3 sets of 20

** when I say not to parallel, I mean not really even close. Basically going down until the resistance from the chains becomes less than their actual weight. That's where you hit the pause. I was using a 2 second pause.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 15, 2004)

So for the paused squats, you're basically doing lockouts (ie, just the top portion of the movement)?  I assume the theory is the same as doing walkouts?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 15, 2004)

Well, I stand 6'4 so I go probably halfway to parallel before the chains start to offer less resistance. That's where I pause.

So it's a bit more than a lockout. But yeah, the idea is to get accustomed to heavier weights. Strenghtening one portion of the ROM will always carry over to the strength throughout the entire ROM.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 15, 2004)

Whats GHR?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 15, 2004)

Glute Ham Raise

http://www.weighttrainersunited.com/gluteham.html


----------



## Monolith (Jul 15, 2004)

Ahh... cool.  Ive seen those before, but my gym doesnt have any equipment for it.  I was thinking of trying it on a lat tower, but the seat is too small for it i think.

 How do you like em?  Does it feel similar to a lying curl?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 15, 2004)

LOL, Riss and Rock call them "Dives"


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 16, 2004)

*ME Bench Day*

*6 Board Press* (no shirt)
135x3
165x3
185x3
205x3
225x3

*5 Board Press*
245x1
275x1

*Flat Bench* (shirt on)
315xNT
345xNT (almost)
365x1
375x1

*Tate Press*
4 sets of 6 with 50s

*CG DB Press*
2 sets of 12 with 60s


----------



## atherjen (Jul 16, 2004)

things are looking good!! I see you must be well healed if squatin again eh?  

I love GHR's! they kill though!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 16, 2004)

I still wrap the foot but otherwise it's been pain-free for a couple weeks.

The GHR is awesome. You can do it with bands, or up on an incline, and the difficulty increases tenfold.


----------



## atherjen (Jul 16, 2004)

interesting... I just do the home version on the floor ones under a barbell.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 16, 2004)

Wrap bands around the barbell and then anchor them on some dumbbells a few feet in front of you. Or double up the bands. They will add a lot of tension to your lower back as well. I just hold the bands in my hands at my chest so the tension doesn't creep up my back that way.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 19, 2004)

*Squat Day*

I consumed about 14000 calories over the weekend. It was awesome. So was the gym.

*Box Squats* (Inzer on, until I hit parallel)
135x5
185x5
225x5
275x5
315x5 (maybe PR)

*Good AMs* (big arch, sumo stance)
225x1
255x1
275x1
295x1

*Hypers* (with bands)
4 sets of 6 with 60


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 19, 2004)

Love the journal name man, lol, always unique! 

375 on bench? Holy bench strength batman! Keep it up bro, you're going to tear it up in that competition.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 19, 2004)

375 with the shirt on. 

With the shirt off I think I'm good for 275ish, maybe more. I've really gotten my form into a good spot. I really found the groove of immobilizing the shoulders whilst doing DB pressing a few weeks back and it's done nothing but help my bench.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 20, 2004)

*Bench Assistance Day*

*Speed Bench*
8 sets of 3 with 150

*Dips*
3 sets of 2 with +130

Had to go to work, cell was ringing. Fuckit.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 20, 2004)

What do you do for work?  For some reason I thought you were a personal trainer?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 20, 2004)

I own a company that does investing for small companies and the employees of small companies. Similar to 401k in many ways, but done so smaller companies can afford to offer spiffs to their employees.

I don't do much at all in that arena. I actually take care of all the servers and network gear so that my employees can do their jobs. We did a big upgrade a couple weeks ago and I'm still working out the kinks.

I wouldn't mind being a personal trainer. It's obviously something I'm interested in.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 20, 2004)

I just wanted to note (this being my journal and all) that I am in a pissy mood today. And I think I know why. The dungeon was blaring Slayer this morning when I was interrupted and had to miss some really good music. I think the angry, hateful music carried over to my day.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 20, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> I own a company that does investing for small companies and the employees of small companies. Similar to 401k in many ways, but done so smaller companies can afford to offer spiffs to their employees.
> 
> I don't do much at all in that arena. I actually take care of all the servers and network gear so that my employees can do their jobs. We did a big upgrade a couple weeks ago and I'm still working out the kinks.
> 
> I wouldn't mind being a personal trainer. It's obviously something I'm interested in.


 Cool!  Got any stock tips?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 20, 2004)

Stocks aren't so hot right now. There are LOTS of other ways we invest for people though. Lots of real estate ventures right now. 

But should anything come around, I'll be glad to tell anything I can. Don't wanna end up like Martha Stewart though.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 20, 2004)

lmao.  Dont worry, just send any insider tips to my anonymous email account, that way "the man" cant see it. 

 You see microsoft is doing a stock buyback?  Increasing their dividends, too.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 20, 2004)

Solid workout man, looks great, short and sweet. That's the way that I am realizing I love to train. I am not a big fan at all of high-volume, I much  prefer less volume and much more intensity. 

How's the diet, other than the 14K calories over the weekend, lol.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 20, 2004)

This morning was going to be longer, but work = blah.

My diet is as usual. I take in about 5200 calories a day, the majority is probably shakes and such. Might begin cutting a shake out everyday and see how much fluctuation that gives me. I'd really like to compete a 198.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

I want to see your diet.  Will you post todays?  Weight gainer shakes?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 20, 2004)

Today's diet:

Breakfast
1 cup oatmeal (1 cup dry, so 2 cooked)
8 egg whites
2 hashed browns (cooked in a pan with some spray instead of oil)

-insert workout here, followed by Designer Whey Protein-

Snack:30
2 servings N-Large

Lunch
2 chicken breasts (on the forman grill)
2 cups white rice (thank God for rice cookers)
1 serving Designer Whey Protein

Snack:30
2 servings N-Large

Dinner will be in another hour or so, followed by a final Snack:30, followed by ZMA and sleep. Tonight we're BBQ'ing tri-tips. I'll eat as close to 2lb of steak as I can, accompanied by 2 cups of rice, steamed carrots and the better part of a bag of tortilla chips. I've discovered the trick to getting huge meals down is to save the steak for last. It's easy to eat the steak and be satisfied and forego the extras. It's much harder to eat the extras and forego a BBQ'd steak.

So that's my diet and forecast today.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

Nice.  Its weird, because like you said I find it easy to consume large quantitys of meat.  I will try what you do next time.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 21, 2004)

For what it's worth, dinner last night consisted of the following:

2lb tri-tips BBQ'd to perfection
3 baked potatos
1 serving Designer Whey

And for dessert I had...umm...well, let's just say I had fun.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 21, 2004)

Damn, you can pack it in.

 Dessert was fun, eh?  I take it you and that girl got your schedules sorted, finally?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 21, 2004)

Yeah it was awesome. All I had to do was BBQ and she did the potatos. She started making 2 and I was like, "Hrm, you better throw a couple more in there." She says, "Oh I can't eat two." I just told her, "That's OK."


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 22, 2004)

*Deadlift Day*

Big PR today.

*Reverse Hypers*
5 sets of 15 with 175

*Platform Deads* (Inzer on, briefs on, 10" up  )
295x1 
315x1 
345x1 
375x1 
405x1 
415x1 

Sorry, I really like the  face. 

*Hypers*
5 or 6 sets of 30 with 50  

There was no rhyme or reason for what I did today. There is no scientific backing. I just wasn't overly motivated so I changed things up a bit to try to create enthusiasm.

Personal Note: The new Beastie Boys CD is awesome.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 23, 2004)

*ME Bench Day*

...

*Decline Bench* (shirt on, 80lb chains added)
worked up real slow but it never started touching until here...
225x1
245x1
275x1
295x1
315x1 

*Close-grip Bench* (no shirt, bands)
5 sets of 5 with 225

*Band Pushdowns*
4 sets of 20

And I'm done. With everything.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 23, 2004)

That CG bench is phenomenal. 

 And whats this "im done with everything" stuff??


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm seriously debating dropping my online journals altogether. I don't think they're helping anyone and the general conversatin level is pretty mellow. I've been thinking about just playing more or a "mentor" role on the site for folks who want my help. Perhaps even contribute articles in Training every week.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 23, 2004)

I like reading thsi journal


----------



## PreMier (Jul 23, 2004)

Although I cant splel fro nthing..


----------



## Monolith (Jul 23, 2004)

Well hey, you dont need to log a journal just to help other people... if its helping you keep track of your routine, then keep it going.  Personally, i like seeing how a westside routine progresses too.


----------



## atherjen (Jul 23, 2004)

dont be so silly billly  ask yourself.. WHO do you keep the journal for.. your own to track.. or others?


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 23, 2004)

Wow, my journals motivate me like crazy. I love looking back and comparing my strength in the past to what it is now, etc. Good luck with whatever you decide to do, bro.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 26, 2004)

*Squat Day*

Went to traffic court today because I got a speeding ticket (82 in a 60) in April and forgot to go to court the first time. So I stood, facing a 22mph over ticket and a failure to appear. The judge, for no reason at all, dropped both charges and I walked out a free and fine-less man.

And working out in the afternoon still sucks. 102 outside and the dungeon felt like 122.

*Speed Deads*
8 sets of 2 with 315 (spot on, I'm like a damn cheetah I'm so fast  )

*Squats* (competition depth, suit, briefs)
405x1
425x1
455x1
485x1
505x1
525x1
555x1
565x0 (I did manage to almost get stuck under the bar and pins. It was awesome.)

*Reverse Hyper*
3 sets of 20 with 165

For the record, I could not possibly have been in a fouler mood on Friday.  I got my head straight and got back into my usual mellow swing and realized that if you guys can't see the chalkboard on my dungeon wall, I may as well chalk up stuff here.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 26, 2004)

Welcome back, you lucky bastard!  No judge has ever been that nice to me. 

 Awesome speed deads, btw... id love to see a vid of those to get an idea of proper speed, etc.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 26, 2004)

Yea, I bet the judge got laid the night before.  First time in years LOL


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 26, 2004)

I thought maybe he'd drop the speeding but stick me with a failure to appear. I had to fight back a shit-eating-grin the whole way out of the building.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 26, 2004)

Was this your judge?  Maybe this will explain it LOL 
http://www.thesmokinggun.com/archive/0624041pump1.html


----------



## Monolith (Jul 26, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Was this your judge?  Maybe this will explain it LOL
> http://www.thesmokinggun.com/archive/0624041pump1.html


 HAHAHAHAHAHA

 Thats insane!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 27, 2004)

*Bench Assistance Day*

*Speed Bench*
8 sets of 3 with 185

*OH DB Press*
3 sets of 20 with 60

*Chins*
7 sets of 2 with +135

*Curls* (yes, I'm a curl jockey)
4 sets of 6 with 105

And yes, I did my curls in the rack.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 28, 2004)

Welp, questions were going to be asked sooner or later, so I'll put this very simply:

I would fail a variety of piss tests at the moment.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 28, 2004)

What do you mean...  Recreational, or no?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 28, 2004)

Let's just say there will be INSANE jumps in my lifts in the next couple weeks.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 28, 2004)

Fantastic.  Care to give a breakdown of the cycle?


----------



## Monolith (Jul 28, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> Let's just say there will be INSANE jumps in my lifts in the next couple weeks.


 

 I dunno what kind of piss tests you wouldnt pass, though... most gear wouldnt show up on a drug test.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 29, 2004)

*Deadlift Day*

Yay. Day 11. 

*Suspended Good AMs*
135x3
165x3
185x3
205x3
225x3
245x3

*Rack Pulls* (Inzer, briefs, erector, 4" up)
455x1
495x1
525x1
555x1
585x1
605x1
625x1
645x1
675x1 (maybe, dont think I quite got my shoulders back)

*GHR*
5 sets of 10


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 29, 2004)

Hey SF!

Are you juicing?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 29, 2004)

Yes. On a very temporary basis. I want to total elite in November and I figure this will pretty much ensure that happens. Then I'm going to retire. Get back to a mindset where the gym is fun. I mean, it's fun now, but there's a difference I don't think I can explain.

Maybe calling it a hobby is a good way to describe it.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 29, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> Yes. On a very temporary basis. I want to total elite in November and I figure this will pretty much ensure that happens. Then I'm going to retire. Get back to a mindset where the gym is fun. I mean, it's fun now, but there's a difference I don't think I can explain.
> 
> Maybe calling it a hobby is a good way to describe it.




when are you going to compete?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 29, 2004)

November 13. State championships. I'm going to win and total over 1700. If I don't then this whole experiment will have failed.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 29, 2004)

Nice, the states huh.  Good luck.

1700 at 198lbs?


----------



## Monolith (Jul 29, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> Yes. On a very temporary basis. I want to total elite in November and I figure this will pretty much ensure that happens. Then I'm going to retire. Get back to a mindset where the gym is fun. I mean, it's fun now, but there's a difference I don't think I can explain.
> 
> Maybe calling it a hobby is a good way to describe it.


 You dont think it'll be hard to go back to natural gains after experiencing an anabolic?

 And tell us what youre running already!  Id assume just test, right?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 29, 2004)

I finished a small run of dbol and currently my body flows to Test and EQ.

As far as going back to natural, it's like I said, when this is done, I'm going to start taking the gym a lot less seriously. It's going to be a hobby again.

And P, yes I'm hoping to do about 1750 as a 198.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 29, 2004)

> As far as going back to natural, it's like I said, when this is done, I'm going to start taking the gym a lot less seriously. It's going to be a hobby again.



I hear that man.  training for a competition is rough and sometimes you are so focused that is really consumes your whole life.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 29, 2004)

Very, very few people only run one cycle...


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 29, 2004)

No doubt.

To be really honest, I'm sick and tired of feeling like the gym is a chore. I want to wake up one day and just flake on the gym altogether...and NOT CARE. Right now I'm not in that mindset. But I have a goal that I want to meet. And when that's done, I can honestly say that I am too.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 29, 2004)

> I want to total elite in November and I figure this will pretty much ensure that happens. Then I'm going to retire. Get back to a mindset where the gym is fun. I mean, it's fun now, but there's a difference I don't think I can explain.


You are going to total Elite in November is what you mean to say, you want to, and you're going to, no questions asked. You're going to kick some f*cking a*s, and total 1700+.  

BTW, I completely know what you mean about obsessing and then retiring and taking it easy again. That's what I was doing before obsessing and obsessing and trying to go super super strict with my diet, and training. Now I am much more lax about everything, and much much happier.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 30, 2004)

*ME Bench Day*

*Skullcrushers*
8 sets of 2 with 150

*5 Board Press*
315x1
335x1
355x1
375x1
405x1
425x1

*4" Lockouts*
4 sets of 6 with 405 

*DB Rows*
3 sets of 20 with 70


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 2, 2004)

*Squat Day*

RAWR!   RAWR!

Weekends out of the gym may be the end of me now.

*Speed Deads*
8 sets of 2 with 405 (not very fast but not very slow)

*Paused Squats* (full gear, 160lb chains)
355x1 (515lb@lockout)
385x1 (545lb@lockout)
405x1
425x1
455x1
475x1 (huge for me. 635lb@lockout)

*Reverse Hypers*
3 sets of 6 with 185

*GHR*
2 sets of 20


----------



## Monolith (Aug 2, 2004)

christ damn 

 nice weights, man... you _sure_ you dont wanna do another cycle after this?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 2, 2004)

I have to get stronger out of the hole/off the floor. The squat suit helps a lot, but my lockout strength always exceeds my starting strength. 

But yes, when this is all over with, I'm giving it up.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 2, 2004)

Goddamn... nice SF.

"rawr rawr"


----------



## P-funk (Aug 2, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> I have to get stronger out of the hole/off the floor. The squat suit helps a lot, but my lockout strength always exceeds my starting strength.
> 
> But yes, when this is all over with, I'm giving it up.




Ever do bottom position squats?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 2, 2004)

I think I probably call them "Suspended Squats." I don't do them enough, but I enjoy them imensely.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 2, 2004)

Suspended squats?  I am not sure what those are but I don't think they are bottom positin bench presses. 

For bottom position bench press you set the pins in the power rack at parallel and then load the bar.  Get under it, get tight and drive up.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 2, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Ever do bottom position squats?





			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> Suspended squats?  I am not sure what those are but I don't think they are bottom positin bench presses.


 

 P, you werent suppposed to start drinking until Vegas!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 3, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> P, you werent suppposed to start drinking until Vegas!




Oops...lol.  I meant bottom positin squats, not bench presses.  Man, I am tired.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 3, 2004)

*Bench Assistance Day*

Maybe I should have called this DB Day.

*Flat DB Press*
4 sets of 6 with 120

*OH DB Press* (on a swiss ball)
8 sets of 2 with 80

*Side Lateral Raises*
3 sets of 8 with 35

*DB Shrugs*
2 sets of 20 with 120

*DB Curls*
3 sets of 10 with 60


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 3, 2004)

Damn 3 sets of 10 with the 60's? And 4 sets of 6 with the 120's on flat DB presses? Nice work!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 3, 2004)

I was actually going to do high/low on the press, but the weight just kept going up. Must be my "help."


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 3, 2004)

I know exactly what you're talking about SF. When you pick a weight that you think you can handle for 2-3 reps and you end up being able to rep out with a lot more. Are you noticing and sides being "on?"


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 3, 2004)

Aside from wanting to nail every woman I see, I haven't noticed anything at all.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 3, 2004)

I noticed SF is more agressive.  Just check out the "how to squat big" thread


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 3, 2004)

Haha. That guy just posted the wrong thing in the wrong thread at the wrong time.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 3, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I noticed SF is more agressive.  Just check out the "how to squat big" thread




I know...lol, i nearly wet myself when I saw his reply.  Classic


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 4, 2004)

Today was 70's Day at the office. I told everyone they had to wear 70's style clothes to work or they wouldn't be allowed in or paid. It was said light-heartedly but it was meant to be a fun day with everyone dressed like dorks. Everyone but one lady came dressed. Lots of fun. 

One guy came dressed as Hyde from 'That 70s Show' and he had the whole Hyde attitude down perfect. I came in a crushed velvet purple suit with zebra skin trim and a hat with a big ass feather in it. The folks in the building's other suites weren't sure what to think seeing us today. Muahahahaha. But we had fun so fuckem.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 4, 2004)

I wish my job was that cool... Hiring?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 4, 2004)

I wish. That would mean the sales folk pulled in a buncha new clients. But they're evil bastards and they're having the slowest 2 months ever. Perhaps I'll kill them both. Can you sell?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 4, 2004)

I used to sell 

But it has to something that people need.  And IMO people need everything that makes me $$


----------



## P-funk (Aug 4, 2004)

I can sell.  What is the product??


----------



## Monolith (Aug 4, 2004)

Bugger off, P's!  I'm the best salesman here.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 4, 2004)

You couldnt sell Ron Coleman a protein shake!!!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 5, 2004)

*Deadlift Day*

Adventure day! Tried a new lift for my main. It was a little nuts, that's for sure. Was scared the whole time that my back would snap.

*Small ROM Good AMs*
135x5
185x5
225x5
255x5
275x5
285x5 (woo)

*Dimel Deadlifts* (raw)
315x1
345x1
375x1 (started to lose control)
405x1 (damn near fell over)

*Reverse Hypers*
8 sets of 3 with 225

Back just wasn't happy after the Dimel's. It didn't hurt but it was exhausted as hell.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 5, 2004)

What is a dimel deadlift??  Matt Dimel?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 5, 2004)

Yeah basically a conventional deadlift but you start at the top. You literally drop down, and just before the plates hit the floor you stop dropping and pull back to lockout. It's ROUGH on the lower back. I used to have a good image of it but that was lone ago.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 5, 2004)

oh I gotta ya.  yeah, that is a really rough exercise....tears the errectors right up.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 5, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> Yeah basically a conventional deadlift but you start at the top. You literally drop down, and just before the plates hit the floor you stop dropping and pull back to lockout. It's ROUGH on the lower back. I used to have a good image of it but that was lone ago.


 Do you do a controlled drop and just "catch" the bar before it hits the floor, or is it a controlled eccentric motion?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 6, 2004)

There's a very small degree of control to the drop. The potential for injury is very high. Hence not trying to use a lot of weight.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 6, 2004)

*ME Bench Day*

*Bench* (shirt on, numerous warmups)
345x1
365x1
375x1
385x1

*3 Board Press*
405x1
425x1
435x1

*6 Board Press*
455x0
445x1
455x0 (  )

*CG 8" Lockouts* (raw)
5 sets of 5 with 425

*Tate Press*
2 sets of 12 with 50

That summabitch 455 just didn't wanna get off the boards. I'm very displeased and I told the bar as much. I got the distinct impression the bar didn't hear me.


----------



## sftwrngnr (Aug 6, 2004)

Damn SF!
Way to go on getting your bench up.  Holy smokes!  Whoever your competition is at the meet your going to win had better be shaking in their boots!
-Dan


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 6, 2004)

In fairness, I'm using a bench shirt. Without it I'm in the 290 area. But thanks, I'm hoping to get my bench over 400 for the meet.


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 6, 2004)

Holy sh*t your workouts are looking insane SF! Were the board presses done shirted? Keep up the hard work!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 6, 2004)

The board work was with the shirt on, but only because it's such a bitch to get off. at 9" up, though, the shirt is pretty useless. The shirt just helps pop up to the 2-3 board range at which point it becomes a triceps battle.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 6, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> In fairness, I'm using a bench shirt. Without it I'm in the 290 area. But thanks, I'm hoping to get my bench over 400 for the meet.


 Yeah, but wasnt your raw max just a few months ago 225?  Unless im mistaken, thats still one hell of an increase!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 6, 2004)

245 when I joined this site. So about 45 pounds if I'm right on where I think I am raw. I'm pleased, no doubt. Also very glad I can wear the shirt during the state championships.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 9, 2004)

*Squat Day*

Weighed 204 today. And I ate like a pig on crack all weekend. Or maybe a pig with the munchies. Loaded 8000 calories Saturday and 10000 on Sunday. I imagine it will catch up to me soon. But it played out well this morning.

*Speed Deads*
8 sets of 2 with 425 (not real fast, but considering I was yanking 425 I won't bitch)

*Box Squats* (full gear, competition depth, testing max)
475x1
495x1
525x1
555x1 (like it was air)
565x1
570x1

*Hypers*
4 sets of 6 with 100


----------



## Monolith (Aug 9, 2004)

lmao, 18k calories and you weigh less.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 9, 2004)

Yeah, I'm waiting for the "balloon" to 215. 

I went nuts at a BBQ Saturday. I think I ate the entire Salmon supply in the Sacramento River.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 9, 2004)

LOL.  Just gettin your EFA's, right?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 10, 2004)

*Bench Assistance Day*

Triceps and shoulders and lats, oh my!

*DB Bench of Death*
60x84 (wow, ego hit)

*Military Press*
3 sets of 8 with 155

*OH DB Press*
2 sets of 12 with 50

*DB Row*
4 sets of 6 with 100


----------



## Monolith (Aug 10, 2004)

84 reps with the 60's is an ego _hit_?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 10, 2004)

SF- is the webb training forums your site???


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 10, 2004)

Yep. I see lots of forums similar to this that want to discuss how to get past a bench plateau or whatever, but never come across a site that is focused on science geeks like me. I just posted a link to it on the Supertraining mailing list so hopefully there will be some traffic and I'll get motivated to get the site finished up.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 10, 2004)

cool site.  I'll keep coming back.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 10, 2004)

Yea, I am waiting for the discussions to start so I can learn


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 11, 2004)

*Interesting Day*

PreMier has the best image ever in his signature. Hahahahjahaha

So today was interesting and showed a prime example of functional strength versus strength in the gym. There's an intersection outside the office and it's the most dangerous intersection in town. 3 of the 4 turns are blind in one direction or more, and the one that isn't blind is the tail-end of a highway into the hills leading to Paradise. There are always accidents in this intersection and there are no stop lights.

Anyways, today there was another accident. This time it was accompanied by fire. Not a movie style exploding fire with car parts flying through the air. But there was fire and the guy in the car got hit pretty good and didn't appear like he was going to get out of the car. Four of us ran over and got his door open, got his seatbelt off and we pulled him from the car. Here's where the strength bit comes in. I can put over 500lb on my back and squat it. This guy weighed no more than 230. By the time I hauled this guy fireman-style to the sidewalk (maybe 40 feet) my legs and back felt like they were going to catch fire themselves. My legs are still shaky and it's been a few hours.

I guess there's no moral to this story. It was just a nice dose of reality.

*Fireman Carry*
1 set of 40ft with 230


----------



## Monolith (Aug 11, 2004)

Holy crap. 

 So was the guy injured badly?  Im assuming he was if you had to drag him... geez.  Im suprised there arent any stoplights.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 11, 2004)

This is why I like to watch WSM.  Its amazing to see a guy pull a bus or train, carry boulders and the conan wheel, then squat a platform full of bikini babes 

Congrats SF, you are now a real life hero


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 12, 2004)

GREAT JOB SF!!  You are a real life hero!!!  That guy was blessed you were there for him!!!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 12, 2004)

*Deadlift Day*

I'm no hero. The guy was really dazed but he didn't require the ambulance. But thank you.

*ATG Squats*
135x1
165x1
185x1
225x1
255x1
275x1 (  )
295x1
315x1
335x1

Sheesh, on 335 I cheated a bit and didn't go quite as low as the previous squats.

*Platform Deads* (full gear, 6" up)
405x1
435x1
455x1
475x1
505x1
525x1
555x1
575x1
600x0 (oh well, fuck it)

*GHR* (inclined on a 45lb plate, yes this makes it much harder)
3 sets of 15


----------



## Monolith (Aug 12, 2004)

Hey, on the platform deads, how do you deal with the bar when its on the ground?  I mean, at 6" up, isnt the platform too high to allow the bar to move over your feet?  Isnt that going to put more stress on your back, since youre beginning the movement with the weight farther away than normal?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 12, 2004)

The idea behind platform deads is the excess strain it places on your lower back. I basically have to stiff-leg it up to normal level and then assume as much of a normal stance as possible. It's very difficult to do, and I generally end up stiff-legging the whole thing. But that's not necessarily a bad thing considering it's targetting the muscle group I need to work on most for getting the bar off the floor.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 12, 2004)

Ahhh... cool. 

 Is there a limit to how high you can place the platform?  Or i should say, whats the most effective height?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 12, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> The idea behind platform deads is the excess strain it places on your lower back. I basically have to stiff-leg it up to normal level and then assume as much of a normal stance as possible. It's very difficult to do, and I generally end up stiff-legging the whole thing. But that's not necessarily a bad thing considering it's targetting the muscle group I need to work on most for getting the bar off the floor.




Round back on the SLDLs when on the platform??

*I think if done properly round back training can be really effective and functional for what it's worth.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 13, 2004)

At 6" up my back doesn't round, though when I've done 10" platforms it sure did.

Mono, I don't know that any height is ideal, but some are safer than others. Really changing heights up is just another way to create a new lift for your CNS.

But it's dungeon time now, post again shortly.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 13, 2004)

*ME Bench Day*

What a screwed up Friday.

*Dips*
10 sets of 3 with +130

*Reverse Band 2 Board Press*
315xNT
345x1 (barely touched)
365x1
395x1
415x1
435x1
455x0 (couldn't lock it out)

*Close-grip Decline* (raw)
5 sets of 5 with 245

*Band Pushdowns*
3 sets of 12 with the super band


----------



## PreMier (Aug 13, 2004)

Whys it screwed up?

Check out this new album.  Its a "must" for the dungeon IMO. http://www.ufc.tv/articles/news/articleFull.asp?articleMainID=188


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 13, 2004)

Supposed to be on vacation. Took the lady friend to a swimming hole in the mountains where the water is so clear you can see the bottom when it's 10 feet below you. And then work called because the guy who's supposed to be my general manager isn't managing anything and everything is falling apart. More a let down than screwed up.



> http://www.ufc.tv/articles/news/art...ticleMainID=188



oh
my
God.

I need this album.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 13, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Whys it screwed up?
> 
> Check out this new album.  Its a "must" for the dungeon IMO. http://www.ufc.tv/articles/news/articleFull.asp?articleMainID=188




Shit that is a ballsy CD.  I gotta get that!


----------



## Manveet (Aug 13, 2004)

What's up SF.

So, have you sworn off wbb forever?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 14, 2004)

I still post in the powerlifting forum occassionally. I was banned from General Chat and keeping two journals is just a pain usually. Still my "first love" though.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 16, 2004)

*Squat Day*

Pretty good session this morning, I suppose. Would have liked to crack 600, but I guess that'll happen soon enough.

*Speed Deads*
8 sets of 2 with 315 (like a cheetah)

*Box Squats* (full gear, extra extra wide stance)
405x1
435x1
465x1
495x1
525x1
555x1
585x1
600x0 (lost balance being so side, really never had it)

*Reverse Hyper*
3 sets of 20 with 205

*Hypers*
2 sets of 10 with 120


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 16, 2004)

If I return to school right now, I would have 8 classes to get a degree. How cool would that be. A network engineer turned investment company owner with a degree in Biological Science.

OK, it wouldn't be all that cool at all, but it would make for at least 2 minutes of conversation at social events. It might go something like this:

Person> So did you major in accounting?
Me> No, actually I majored in Biological Sciences.
Person> Did you minor in accounting?
Me> No, actually I dropped out of college to pursue a career in network engineering.
Person> So what are you trying to do?
Me> Confuse you.
*awkward silence*
Person> Nice to meet you, I think I might know someone here.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 16, 2004)

LOL.....that would be cool actually.  Would you try and do anything with the biological science degree or do you just want to finish to finish?  SF, how old are you?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 16, 2004)

I'm semi-freshly 27.

I'm a big science geek. I want to finish to say I finished mostly. But who knows, I don't tend to stay in one place for long.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 16, 2004)

Nice convo LOL

Nice squats too!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 17, 2004)

*Bench Assistance Day*

Woek up. Had no idea what I should do this morning. This is how it ended up going.

*Speed Bench*
8 sets of 3 with 185

*Close Grip Decline*
4 sets of 6 with 225

*OH DB Press*
10 sets of 1 with 100

*Bentover BB Row*
5 sets of 5 with 375


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 18, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> *Bentover BB Row*
> 5 sets of 5 with 375


Holy crap! Nice bent rows  .  I'm not sure if I could even lean forward with that much weight.  Do you straps at all?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 18, 2004)

No straps, but I do my rows a little differently than most. I lean over to 90 degrees, and then roll back my shoulder blades and squeeze my traps and arch my back as if I was going to bench press. I take a bench width overhand grip on the bar and as I pull up I bring the bar down to my sternum. The ROM is small. The beenfit to this form, as I see it, is that I'm working my lats in the same plane as my bench.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 19, 2004)

*Deadlift Day*



*Zercher Squats* (raw)
135x5
165x3
195x3
225x3
255x3
275x3
295x3
315x3
345x3
375x3


*Conventional Deads* (full gear)
455x1
485x1
515x1
545x1
575x1
605x1
615x1
620x1

*Abs!?*
300 reps, various situp types

I still hate abs. 620 is a Deadlift PR, and a huge one for conventional style. Last time I did conventional was pre-IM and my best was a 555. Not a bad PR from late March to now.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 19, 2004)

The Beatles rule. That is all.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 19, 2004)

Beatles?

Nice PR man.


----------



## atherjen (Aug 19, 2004)

the Beatles are cool  ...but Rule isnt quite my word  


When will you decide if you do go back to school or not? heck 8 classes, might as well!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 19, 2004)

I'm almost too late to do any classes this semester. If that's the case, I'll resume next semester and finish up in a year.

And don't worry. I wasn't listening to the Beatles in the dungeon, but they were owning up my speakers on the drive into the office.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 19, 2004)

beatles are the shit!!

Nice PR.

Man, zercher squats are tough.  that is awsome that you can hold 300+ in your arms like that.  Way to go.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 19, 2004)

Sissy pads. That's all I have to say about holding the bar Zercher-style. Two per side.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 19, 2004)

Sissy pads aka bitch pads aka maxi pads......boooooooo.......lol


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 19, 2004)

Hey, I use maxipads then. 

I can't bear that kind of weight on the crook of my elbows directly. The pads change the angle at which the bar hits the joint, and that makes all the difference. Good thing I only do Zerchers once in a blue moon. I might have to change my name to "Maxi Fever."


----------



## PreMier (Aug 19, 2004)




----------



## atherjen (Aug 19, 2004)

maxipads  .... diapers!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 20, 2004)

*ME Bench Day*

Lift, lift, lift. 
All day long.
Lift, lift, lift,
While I sing this song.

*Bench* (full gear, 80lb chain)
many warmups, here's what touched
245x1
275x1
305x1
335x1

*4 Board Press* (full gear, no chains)
425x1
435x1
455x1

*4" Lockouts* (raw)
8 sets of 3 with 395

*Side Laterals*
4 sets of 6 with 40s

*Skullcrushers*
2 sets of 15 with 90


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 22, 2004)

*Sacramento Open*

OK so it wasn't a real sanctioned meet. But my brother, cousin and 2 friends decided to hit the local neon-light infested gym where we all first entered a gym and have ourselves a friendly competition with the shitty equipment. Here's all 4 lifts and totals for all:

*Me*
Squat: 535, 555, 575 (got squashed, was going much deeper than I've been training, note to self)
Bench: 375, 395, 405 
Deadlift: 585, 605 (no), 605
Total: 1565

*Brother*
Squat: 580, 600, (skipped 3rd)
Bench: 395, 405, 425
Deadlift: 455, 485 (no), 475 (no)
Total: 1480

*Dave* (5'8/160lb)
Squat: 375, 385, 405 (no)
Bench: 315, 325, 335
Deadlift: 350, 355, 365 (no)
Total: 1075

*Jeremey*
Squat: 585, 605, 625
Bench: 265, 275 (no), 275 (no)
Deadlift: 555, 565, 585 (no)
Total: 1455

*Jaarad* (like Jared)
Squat: 315, 345, 355
Bench: 245, 255, 265
Deadlift: 375, 395, 405 (no)
Total: 1015

Jaarad did really well considering he lifted totally raw and has never done competition-style lifting before. My brother didn't try a 3rd squat because his back was aching. He deadlifts with his quads, or else his dead number would be huge. Jeremey did really well considering how fat he's gotten and that his free time is filled up wth being dad these days. He's a quads squatter and puller, but he's got some monstrous quads.

I won, but I'm the only guy other than my brother who lifts seriously, and my brother didn't bring his belt or bench shirt. So who knows, he probably would have beat me. It was great fun. We're following up this morning's friendly competition with some VERY friendly dead cow.


----------



## sftwrngnr (Aug 22, 2004)

Damn good numbers SF! Congratulations.  I'd say you definitely earned that cow!


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 22, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> *Me*
> Squat: 535, 555, 575 (got squashed, was going much deeper than I've been training, note to self)
> Bench: 375, 395, 405
> Deadlift: 585, 605 (no), 605
> Total: 1565


Nice lifts SF!  

Really impressive 1RM's man, talk about some good work. I am definitely impressed with your strength gains the past 6 months or so. You're only 150 lbs. or so away from hitting an elite total, that's just insane!  

What lifts do you think you're going to improve to total elite?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 23, 2004)

Squat and dead are really bugging me. Those have always been my bread and butter lifts but they're just not moving the way they need to be. Bench has blown up. I'm wearing a shirt, sure, but since I put a big focus on my bench it's really taken off. I may switch focus and look to maintain my bench and bump up my squat and pull. I've got 95lb to go by November to hit my goal on deads. That's going to be a serious stretch.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 23, 2004)

great numbers.

good luck on adding that last 95lbs.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 24, 2004)

*Bench Assistance Day*

Weighing 204 today. Arms are 1/8th under 17" unflexed. Waist is at 32.

*Military Press*
135x1
165x1
185x1
205x1
225x1 (PR I think)

*DB Bench*
120sx21
120sx17
120sx13 (stopped at 51, 100 would take too long, VERY pleased with reps)

*Uprights*
3 sets of 8 with 115

*Ghetto Tbar Row*
4 sets of 6 with 5 plates


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 24, 2004)

I just ventured into the health foods arena. As if I'm not stretched thin enough already, now I'm going to exploit the health food craze for a while. Should be wild. No supplements, yet, but TONS of health food stuff. Mangosteen, aromatherapy, vitamin packs, etc etc. Should be interesting.


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 24, 2004)

> DB Bench
> 120sx21
> 120sx17
> 120sx13 (stopped at 51, 100 would take too long, VERY pleased with reps)


Woah, woah, woah. 

Am I reading this right? You flat DB pressed the 120's for 21 reps?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 24, 2004)

Using a parallel facing grip, but yes. 21, then 17, then 13. I was going to CAT it, but as fast as I started fading, it would have taken about 30 sets. I was very happy, especially with how well I elevated the dumbbells up from the bottom.


I'm going to be switching my squat/deadlift scheme up. I'm going to go to a more traditional Westside basis. One ME day, one DE day rather than doing an ME day for each every week. I think my slowing progress is a direct result of overtraining and me not picking up the signs.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 24, 2004)

Nice military.  Damn.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 25, 2004)

Just a question to the folks who read this journal.

How many people do health supps? Multi-vitamins, mineral pakcs, etc? I don't want to get into the protein and pros market, rather I want to just get into health stuff but I'm having a hard time deciding if there's a quality weight training audience or not.

Anyways, any feedback would be greatly appreciated. Maybe if anyone's interested I can give 10% discounts to folks who helped? I dunno, I'm just doing something I'm not familiar with. Help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 25, 2004)

> How many people do health supps? Multi-vitamins, mineral pakcs, etc? I don't want to get into the protein and pros market, rather I want to just get into health stuff but I'm having a hard time deciding if there's a quality weight training audience or not.


Hey man, I worked in a healthfood store for almost 2 years. When it comes to direct application to weight-training, I don't think that vitamins are going to give you a dramatic result. I mean I take a multi-vitamin/mineral everyday, but I don't think that it directly helps my workouts at all. 

I mean stuff like whey protein, creatine, MRP's, PH's, will obviously help. But when it comes to vitamins like vitamin C, E, A, D, and minerals such as zinc, etc. I don't think that they're going to make much of a difference. In terms of general health and well-being, that's a different story, though.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Aug 25, 2004)

I take a multi-vitamin when I can remember too, but I hate swallowing pills.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 25, 2004)

What if you had multi-vits in a liquid form that you could either take out of a spoon like medicine or dump into a glass of water? Would that be worth it to you?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 25, 2004)

Mike, I agree. They don't produce visible benefits. I figured it was like doing GPP. The better health your body is in, the better able to produce work you will be. What I'm hoping to establish is what kind of value the market would bear for such things. Thanks for the input, I appreciate it.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 26, 2004)

*DE Sq/DL Day*

Welp, back to the basics. Something has to give, either the squat or the dead, if I'm to total elite and win the states.

*Speed Squats*
8 sets of 2 with 295
2 sets of 1 with 315

*Reverse Hyper*
6 sets of 4 with 245

*Ham Curls*
3 sets of 8 with 200

*Calf Raises*
5 sets of 5 with 500

*Hypers*
2 sets of 12 with 80


----------



## ncgirl21 (Aug 26, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> What if you had multi-vits in a liquid form that you could either take out of a spoon like medicine or dump into a glass of water? Would that be worth it to you?




If it tasted good AND didn't add too many calories or sugar.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 26, 2004)

20 calories, 5g of sugar. And it can be in either Lemon-Lime or Kiwi Strawberry.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 26, 2004)

Here is a liquid multi.  Tastes like hell though. http://www.enivadistributor.com/vibe.htm


----------



## atherjen (Aug 26, 2004)

> I take a multi-vitamin when I can remember too, but I hate swallowing pills.



 YOU BETTER BE TAKING THEM!!! 

in regards to your question SF, I take my vitamins daily.  
I think getting in to the aspect in sales and whatnot for youwould be a great change is that interests you! Health alternatives and whatnot goes over BIG these days, even in small towns around here.  

nice speed squats


----------



## PreMier (Aug 26, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> Just a question to the folks who read this journal.
> 
> How many people do health supps? Multi-vitamins, mineral pakcs, etc? I don't want to get into the protein and pros market, rather I want to just get into health stuff but I'm having a hard time deciding if there's a quality weight training audience or not.
> 
> Anyways, any feedback would be greatly appreciated. Maybe if anyone's interested I can give 10% discounts to folks who helped? I dunno, I'm just doing something I'm not familiar with. Help is greatly appreciated.




Holy shit.. I totally missed this post?!  

I would be interested.  I prefer pills.  I like to buy QUALITY multi's.  Before I was injured, I was spending 90$ a month just on vitamins(the best IMO).  If you can get out a quality product I would be happy to be a customer.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 26, 2004)

The folks I'm talking with use nothing but organic materials in their supps. They don't engineer Vitamin C and say it's Vitamin C, they're giving you true blue, straight from the orange (so to speak) Vitamin C. My liquid multi-vit looks like I'm going to price it at $39.95. It's a 2 tablespoon per day serving and it will last you about 3 months. The capsule multi-vit is much cheaper, requires 4 per day (2 in the morning via fruit caps, 2 at night via veggie caps) It will only last a month, and the price is comparable to the 3 month liquid stuff. So it would really be a preference versus price thing.

But it's so much more than that. I'm going to have cellular detox stuff (truly organic), joint supps (again, organic) and I think the pricing is VERY competitive if it works out the way I'm currently thinking. At any rate, perhaps if DiMaggio doesn't mind I'll post some sample prices and ingredient labels and such and you guys can give me feedback on everything.

Thanks again for the replies, everyone.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 26, 2004)

Post a thread up in the for sale forum.  He forgot to add in the rules that business' couldnt advertise


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 27, 2004)

*ME Bench Day*

Lunchtime session in the dungeon! Gotta love sweating to death.

*Close grip Decline* (raw)
135x3
165x3
195x3
225x1
255x1
285x1
315x1
325x1

*Skullcrushers* (elbows tucked)
7 sets of 3 with 150

*Incline 6" Lockouts*
4 sets of 6 with 185

Too fucking hot, called it quits.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 27, 2004)

Some sample prices:

Essential Vitamins (liquid): $33.95
Essential Minerals (liquid): $23.95

Here's some of the other stuff I plan to focus on:

*Liquid Essentials for Women* $25.95
Multivitamin for women that includes soy isoflavones for relief of PMS and menopause symptoms.

*Organic Greens* 60 serving can $41.95 / 100 serving packets $75.95
Good for lowering cholesterol, is a great antioxidant and helps balance your body's pH.

I've also got some hydrating formulas in the works as well some C and E vitamins stuff in the works. I've got an EFA 60 capsule pack that I think will be priced at $19.95. I've got some detox and cellular detox stuff that I think could play a really solid role in keeping the body able to produce ample amounts of work. MSM and glucosamine is in the works (all organic of course) as well as some calcium based stuff.

And for the ladies! I'm working on some organic-based hand lotions, skin lotions, shampoos and conditioners! And for the aromatherapy geeks (like me) I'll have lots of good stuff in that arena.

It's actually getting "exciting" now because everything is coming together. At any rate, when there's a webpage ready for it, I'll pass the URL by.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 27, 2004)

Whats goin on, SF?  You arent happy with one company, you need two? 

 Are you gonna be an online only retailer, or have you got a storefront?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 27, 2004)

Haha. It will be online only. A real physical store would raise expenses and force me to increase prices. I've got space to stock here, and I get great rates on shipping where I'm located. So it will be more a side than a second company.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 29, 2004)

Get back in here, bitch.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 29, 2004)

I didn't know I left.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 29, 2004)

Do you always take the weekend off?

 Last week you were competing, after all.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 30, 2004)

I always take the weekend off. But I can't turn down a chance to lift with my brother, so last weekend was really just an exception. 

*ME Sq/DL Day*

Going to change shit up a bit. Going with the more traditional Westside split, but going to stick to 3-4 lifts and work at 80% on the warmup lift and 65% on the last lift or two, and obviously 100% on the ME lift.

*Rack Pulls* (raw, 6" up)
...after about 400 small sets...
455x3

*Box Squats* (full gear, 8" box)
485x1
515x1
545x1 (not really locked out)

This was evil. I'm 6'4. Sitting my narrow ass down on a box only 8" up may as well be ATG. Suit wouldn't even allow me to sit, I had to touch-n-go. 545basically pinned me to the box. I got close to a true lift, but couldn't finish.

*Reverse Hyper*
3 sets of 8 with 200


Got to sit down with the folks who are manufacturing my shit today. I hate meetings, but I left feeling good. I got a good feel for the engineers and without huffing my own product I really believe going totally organic is going to create a great product and the guys are science geeks like me. I was assured I could price my products below GNC-style shops. I think that's a good thing.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 30, 2004)

Damn nice rack pulls.  Cool to hear that things are movin' along with your little supplement venture, too.  Got a URL picked out?  Or are ya gonna use the webbtrain.us?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 30, 2004)

Not yet, I'm going to crosslink the two, of course, but I was thinking something along the lines of webbhealth.us or whatever.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 30, 2004)

Whats with the "webb" part?  Is that your last name or something?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 30, 2004)

Yep.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 30, 2004)

Hey SF, I was curious:  about how many calories are you taking in every day?  What is your body fat percentage around?  I know the latter is probably relatively insignificant to you, but the pictures of you in the gallery are somewhat intangible, and I am curious.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 30, 2004)

I eat, on the average, something like 7000 calories? I dont count so much anymore. A good portion of my calories come from weight gainer shakes. N-Large specifically.

Bodyfat I have no idea. Biometers say as low as 8% and as high as 13% depending on how the planets are aligned. Rather, I don't trust those things but I suppose it's a close vicinity to the truth.


----------



## atherjen (Aug 30, 2004)

eat a peanut butter and naner sandwich for me then since you have lots of room for calories!  lucky brat!! lol 


Cool site!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 30, 2004)

Did someone say PB and Nanner?


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 30, 2004)

7000   

I envy you, sir.


----------



## atherjen (Aug 30, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> Did someone say PB and Nanner?




 on wg bread please!  my fav!!!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 31, 2004)

*Bench Assistance Day*

Soundtrack: Gorefest

*Decline DB Press*
3 sets of 12 with 80

*Side Lateral Raise*
4 sets of 6 with 40

*OH DB Press*
6 sets of 4 with 80

*Pulldowns*
5 sets of 10 with stack (280)


----------



## sftwrngnr (Aug 31, 2004)

Holy moly SF,
Kick ass workout!
-Dan


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 2, 2004)

Hey man, no workout yesterday? 

Or have you been training Monday and Tuesday, and then Thursday and Friday?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 2, 2004)

Yeah, 4 days. On Wednesday and Saturday I do GPP, but no work.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 2, 2004)

*DE Sq/DL Day*

Go speed SF, go speed SF gooooooo.....

*Speed Squats* (raw, 8" box)
8 sets of 2 with 285

*SLDL*
8 sets of 3 with 425

*GHR*
2 sets of 20

*Hypers*
3 sets of 8 with 90


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 3, 2004)

*ME Bench Day*

Went with a Metal Militia style ME day.

*4 Board Press* (full gear)
...warmups that didnt touch...
345x1
375x1
405x1
425x1
445x1
465x1

*2 Board Press*
405x1
425x1

*Bench*
385x1
405x1
415x1

*Tate Press*
4 sets of 6 with 60

*Band Pulldowns*
3 sets of 12 with the minis

*OH DB Press*
2 sets of 20 with 35


----------



## Monolith (Sep 3, 2004)

Fucking awesome bench dude.  Must have felt awesome to push up 4 plates.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 3, 2004)

Had I known, a few years back, how well a bench shirt trained bench, I would have snatched one up real quick. It holds me in my benching groove so well and has helped my triceps learn to bear much more weight much sooner off my chest.

And I was thrilled to do 4 plates.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 3, 2004)

Someone asked this before, but I forgot the consensus.  SF, for those of us that don't do powerlifting comps, would using a shirt help you increase your raw bench?

Seems to me it would, since your CNS is 'feeling' the extra weight.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 3, 2004)

It would carryover. My raw bench has increased about 50 pounds since I started using the shirt. Aside from progression as a lifter, I would imagine your CNS adapts much more quickly because it knows (although we don't) that you ARE locked into your benching groove.


----------



## atherjen (Sep 3, 2004)

strongggggggggggggg! 
what are you doing for GPP? 

any furthur thoughts on the vitamin/health business?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 3, 2004)

Sled dragging. 

I generally just walk up and down the street I live on. My neighbors love the scratching, scraping sound. 

There's also a hill up to some park, so I'll do variations on the drags when I go up and down that hill. I also play basketball a bit, but that probably doesn't count.


----------



## chiquita6683 (Sep 3, 2004)




----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 3, 2004)

What is GPP again?


----------



## atherjen (Sep 3, 2004)

> Sled dragging.
> 
> I generally just walk up and down the street I live on. My neighbors love the scratching, scraping sound.
> 
> There's also a hill up to some park, so I'll do variations on the drags when I go up and down that hill. I also play basketball a bit, but that probably doesn't count.



I kinda of miss that!  well I drag my sled in an old airport.. I cant believe you haul that on the side of the road!! I can only imagine what people think!!  


Mike- GPP stands for General Physical Preparation. you have a bad memory?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 7, 2004)

*ME Sq/DL Day*

Screwy schedule this week with the holiday. No Wednesday rest.

*Paused Squats* (160lb chains, full gear)
...many warmups...
405x1
425x1
455x1
475x1

*Hypers*
6 sets of 4 with 150

*SLDL*
8 sets of 3 with 425

*GHR*
2 sets of 20


----------



## PreMier (Sep 7, 2004)

Why did the holiday screw you up?  You workout at home, was the dungeon closed? lol


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 7, 2004)

Wasn't in town. Went out for a small vacation. Made me miss my Monday.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 7, 2004)

Where did you go to?

I hope you flew to Toronto to kick the shit out of Johnnny


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 7, 2004)

Haha, I wish. But he surely knows an expert in self-defense who told him that the best way to defend yourself was to not actually live where your IM profile says. 

Actually, I just went a little south to Sacramento (my hometown) and did some partying. Cousin-in-law has a new band that played Saturday night. Watched them. They were great. Sunday there was a huge "party" at a park by the Sac River. About 600 people. Someone broke a water main and made a huge mud pit. Naked girls mud wrestling everywhere.

Spent Monday with the family eating food and shooting the breeze. Good times, despite the horrible lack of sleep.


----------



## atherjen (Sep 8, 2004)

Sounds like a super fun lil vacation!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 8, 2004)

*Bench Assistance Day*

Very warm morning. Very hot in the dungeon. 

*T-Bar Row*
8 sets of 2 with 7 plates

*Side Laterals*
4 sets of 10 with 40

*Tate Press*
3 sets of 8 with 50


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 8, 2004)

When is your comp SF, and are you on track with your goals?  Did you finish your cycle?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 8, 2004)

The meet is Novermber 13. I've blown my bench goal up. Squats and deads are moving slowly, but considering my goal was over 100lb increases, I can't say my progress is unacceptable. The cycle will end next week on Thursday, unless I opt to continue for a few weeks more. I'm not going to. Curious to see how the body reacts to all things natural.

Apparently they changed the friggin meet. It's not the state championship anymore, it's the regional championship.  Damn the USAPL. Damn them.

Oh well, fuckit. I'm still going to win.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 8, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> The meet is Novermber 13. I've blown my bench goal up. Squats and deads are moving slowly, but considering my goal was over 100lb increases, I can't say my progress is unacceptable. The cycle will end next week on Thursday, unless I opt to continue for a few weeks more. I'm not going to. Curious to see how the body reacts to all things natural.
> 
> Apparently they changed the friggin meet. It's not the state championship anymore, it's the regional championship.  Damn the USAPL. Damn them.
> 
> Oh well, fuckit. I'm still going to win.


Cool.  Sounds like you are going to do fantastic.  I checked out the USAPL-CA site.  A couple of weeks ago, I was looking at the USAPL-NJ site, and discovered there are some decent comps in my area.  I'm almost 49.... so I'm kicking around the idea of doing some PL comps in the 50-54 age group.  Looking at some of the past results for that age group and in the 198 lb class, I would have a shot at placing.  Need to really work on my deadlift, and squat, neither of which I've seriously worked on until recently.  

After reading the rules for the NJ comp, I was under the impression in the USAPL, all entrants are drug tested.  The entry app for your event states at least 10% of the lifters will be tested.  Did you realize test enan and cyp can be detected up to 3 months after you cease usage?  Not sure about EQ.  Of course, according to the entry rules you have a 90% chance of NOT being tested .


----------



## Mudge (Sep 8, 2004)

Tests cost too much money, ideally they would be testing top placers. Some items like deca can be detected 18 months or so out. Lots of powerlifters who cheat the system, are suspension freaks. Cheaters suck regardless of what numbers they put up IMO, if someone plays with the juice they should enter an open org or open meets only, JMO.

If you are in the 242 division and benching 315, who cares if you are juiced, why drop $650 to figure out you were cheating


----------



## Mudge (Sep 8, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Someone asked this before, but I forgot the consensus.  SF, for those of us that don't do powerlifting comps, would using a shirt help you increase your raw bench?



Many believe being stronger in a specific range will show through the entire range of the lift. If your problem is getting it off the chest, then there is a fair chance it sure wont help anytime soon. So at least in part, it depends where your weakness is. The shirt makes the bench a tricep heavy movement. Some first time users freak out at how the bar is launched off the chest when they push, some shorts wont go down at all until you hit 500+, so many factors...


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 8, 2004)

Yeah, I can't touch my chest with anything less than about 340lb. And yet, raw I can only hit about 290. The shirt doesn't really spring the bar up as much as people think. There is definitely a pop, but it really isn't what people think.

As far as the meet and passing tests, I'm not too worried. I know I'll be one of about 80% of the guys there who has cheated the system, so my guilt level will be fairly low.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 8, 2004)

Depends on the shirt from the sounds of things. I bench low, and the Karin double denim open back Jeff Mcvicar cut is what I'm told I should go with, but nothing is final yet... You are using a single ply trainer right? I may end up starting with something like that, since a denim is not exactly a trainer shirt at all. I would not expect to compete until next year as it is.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 8, 2004)

Oh yeah. There are denim shirts and double denim shirts, even triple denim shirts that have no interest in safety (like the original shirts) and are simply there to move weight. With denim shirts guys have had problems getting 600lb to touch!

Those shirts, in my opinion, suck. I believe in playing by the rules, and if the rules include those shirts, that's fine. But they go way overboard on what they help a bencher do.

But, just as a recommendation, get an open back shirt. Getting shirts on is a total nightmare.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 8, 2004)

One guy can get a Titan Fury on by himself in 5 minutes, but yeah, it'll be open back for me when I get a comp shirt.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 8, 2004)

I have a very elementary bench shirt (single poly) and that thing is a huge fight to get on and off. I can't imagine ripping one off in 5 minutes.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 8, 2004)

Titan has a loose back


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 8, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Tests cost too much money, ideally they would be testing top placers. Some items like deca can be detected 18 months or so out. Lots of powerlifters who cheat the system, are suspension freaks. Cheaters suck regardless of what numbers they put up IMO, if someone plays with the juice they should enter an open org or open meets only, JMO.
> 
> If you are in the 242 division and benching 315, who cares if you are juiced, why drop $650 to figure out you were cheating


That makes sense and accounts for the 10% figure.  What are some open meets?  Looking at the upcoming USAPL events I don't see any open events, in my area at least. Maybe I just didn't notice them.  Cheating aside though, I have a hard time believing the top dogs in the SHW are unassisted.

At my best, I only bench 310 raw.  I didn't even mention it here on this forum but a couple of months ago I entered a Bench Press Comp at my gym.  It was kind of lame, but it was judged.  They DIDN'T demand a pause, but a 'controlled rep, no bounce, no butt lift or foot movement'.  I won the 45+ with a 310 lift (it was kind of a thrill, even if it was lame).  From what I'm hearing a shirt could put at least 90 lbs on my bench.

Of course, no shirt or suit will help me squat or dead what SF is doing .


----------



## Mudge (Sep 8, 2004)

Depends on the fit of the shirt, and your practice with it. The SHW guys are putting 200ish on their bench, some even more. Shirtless I dont think there would be need for a pause 

There are squat suits, briefs, and erector shirts for both squat/dead


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 8, 2004)

Don't forget knee wraps!

None of this shit is comfortable to wear either. It's a good thing we shoot for a 1RM and not a 3RM. The sheer irritation this gear causes would drive me to give up weights and take up paper mache.

The guys that I think are insane are the guys wearing double and triple denim gear. I can't imagine how tough and callous their skin must be to tolerate that stuff.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 8, 2004)

Aye. The little reading I've done on it will mention the bleeding and broken blood vessels that can occur from the MEET gear versus training gear, and so on. Stiffness of meet wraps, versus gym wraps, and so on.

I'm looking at http://www.apa-wpa.com/  APA for the moment, the California guys look pretty wussy in the bench department, but squats and deads are out of my league for now, most especially those monster squats (810 I believe it was for 275 untested). I will try to pickup a 13mm lever belt one of these days.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 9, 2004)

*DE Sq/DL Day*

Speed was off today.

*Speed Squats*
10 sets of 2 with 315

*Good AMs*
8 sets of 3 with 285

*GHR*
2 sets of 12

*Reverse Hypers*
3 sets of 12 with 185+minis


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 9, 2004)

Do you use a box for the speed squats?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 9, 2004)

Always use a box. I generally use a 14 or 15" box, but when I lifted with my brother and company a few Saturdays ago, they were calling depth lower than that, so lately I've been using a 12" box for speed work and varying the height on ME work.

But I'm 6'4 with long legs. If 14" isn't legal depth, I don't know what is.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 9, 2004)

Those good mornings are looking wicked. Do you rest on your neck or traps? Pad or no pad?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 9, 2004)

I rest it on my traps without a pad and I do them with a severe arch (squatting style) so the ROM is really small. I've tried doing them flat back and rounded back, but it scares the hell out of me.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 9, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> Always use a box.


That's what I thought.  I only have limited experience with box squats, and at first they sure do feel strange, but I really, really like them now.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 10, 2004)

*ME Bench Day*

*6" Lockouts* (raw of course)
...many warmups...
365x1
395x1
425x1
435x1

*Decline Bench* (raw again)
5 sets of 3 with 345

*Dips*
4 sets of 10 with +70

*Pushups* (hands forming a triangle)
161

Pretty much no shoulders, but the triceps were blowing up.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 13, 2004)

*ME Sq/DL Day*

Welp. Worked out REALLY early because I went to the hospital to hang out with my dad whilst my mom had back surgery. Now I'm at work, burning the candle at both ends.

*Cambered Bar Hypers* (helluva time getting the bar on my shoulders)
5 sets of 5 with 150

*Box Squats* (gear, 18" box, narrower stance)
405x1
435x1
465x1
495x1
525x1
555x1
585x1
605x1
615x1 

*GHR* (on an incline)
3 sets of 12

*Reverse Hyper* (with minibands)
4 sets of 20 with 135


----------



## P-funk (Sep 13, 2004)

what is GHR an abreviation for?  I can't pin point it.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 13, 2004)

Glute Ham Raise.

When I first started buying the dungeon, elitefts had a special on a Power Rack, Reverse Hyper and GHR. Those were the staple of the dungeon.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 13, 2004)

Damn, that is an awesome special!  I wish I had one.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 14, 2004)

*Bench Assistance Day*

Was going to distribute the load evenly. Changed my mind. Time for some triceps destruction.

*OH DB Press* (on a swiss ball)
4 sets of 6 with 75

*Dips*
8 sets of 2 with 140

*Band Face Pulls* (rear delts, then tris)
4 sets of 12

*Bench of Death*
1 set of 82 with 135

Down on the BoD I think. But then, I think I was lifting 30lb heavier. I don't really recall.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 14, 2004)

A set of 82?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 14, 2004)

Mostly an ego thing. It's also not a nonstop set of 82. As I fatigue I'll hold the bar at lockout for a moment before starting again. Eventually I get pinned and that's when I call it quits.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 14, 2004)

lol  I cant wait to try some lifts of death


----------



## Mudge (Sep 14, 2004)

I can't get my arms back far enough to get the bar on my traps, I rest the bar for GMs on my neck, how in the hell do you do it? I've gone as wide as I can in the power rack, no good


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 14, 2004)

Remember I do my Good AMs with a big arch, as if I was going to be squatting. Stance aside, I setup for Good AMs the same way I setup for squats. Remember, too, to have your elbows pulled forward, your shoulders pulled back, and pull DOWN on the bar as if you want to bend it over your shoulders.

All that combined with the arch will keep the bar in place.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 14, 2004)

Damn, bench of death?!?! That's insane as are most of your lifts! Awesome job SF! Do we get to incorporate some cool things like that into my lifting maybe...


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 14, 2004)

Everything is looking really solid SF, keep up the hard work. Competition is just around the corner, I am really looking forward to you kicking some a*s bro. 

I am always tempted to jump back on the Westside bandwagon. But not just yet.


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Sep 15, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> Mostly an ego thing. It's also not a nonstop set of 82. As I fatigue I'll hold the bar at lockout for a moment before starting again. Eventually I get pinned and that's when I call it quits.



Why 82 exactly?  How did you get that number?  ARe you just working up more each time or something?


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 15, 2004)

I am almost positive that SF just reps out to failure on his bench of death. 82 is not a # that he's striving for, he's just doing rep after rep after rep until he can't complete another---and he ended up with 82 reps.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 15, 2004)

Bench of Death is purely egotistical. I just rep until I pin myself. I used to do 105 but I tried 135 this time. The extra weight I'm handling with the bench shirt has really done wonders for my raw strength on the bench. I think I'm good for a raw 315 or more at this point. Guess I'll have to do some raw work after November to see how accurate that guess is.

Oh, and I've modified my goal numbers. I want to bench 450 in November instead of 405. I also need to modify my squat and deadlift numbers a bit. Need to do some math and figure out what will total over 1731.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 15, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> Stance aside, I setup for Good AMs the same way I setup for squats.



Without a couple hundred pounds on my back, I can't even get my hands EVEN with my shoulders, that is how limited my mobility is.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 15, 2004)

You're in the bay area. There's no reason we shouldn't throw the occasional weekend session together. If nothing else, we can just lift together. It would be really cool if we could get your Good AMs squared away.

Perhaps sometime in October we can get together and lift. I'd love to compare notes.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 16, 2004)

Defintitely open to it, I could use the helping hand. I'm used to driving up north every few months anyway, even drove up to Oregon about 700 miles just a couple years ago, with 2 stops there and 2 stops back (blah).

I hate to say the word "machine" but there is actually a GM machine in my gym currently.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 16, 2004)

Morning!!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 16, 2004)

*DE Sq/DL Day*

Hi Andreahots! 

Workout this morning was out of control. I intentionally did 2 seperate sets of speed work. One heavier than normal, one lighter than normal. Went well. Speed was much better than I would have thought. Also, as a sidenote, I'm no longer poking myself with needles. Really curious to see how things go as my body slowly returns to normal.

*Speed Squats* (full gear, heavy)
4 sets of 2 with 405

*Speed Squats* (gear, light)
4 sets of 2 with 295

*SLDL*
3 sets of 1 with 495
4 sets of 1 with 505

*Reverse Hypers*
3 sets of 12 with 205

*Abs* (what the hell, abs?!?)
200


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 17, 2004)

*ME Bench Day*

Today was a milestone in my training life. Also, this weekend I'll be in Sacramento and my brother and I are going to hit Squat and Deadlift numbers to see where I'm at and re-identify weaknesses so I can accelerate those lifts.

*Skulls*
5 sets of 5 with 125

*Bench* (shirt, elbows)
315xNT
345x1
375x1
405x1
425x1
450x1 (pop off the chest was unreal)

*Side Lateral/Front Raise Superset*
3 sets of 8 with 40/40

*Ghetto-Isometric Decline* (raw, sets of 4)
355
355
355
355
355
*SQUASH*

Halfway to 500 on a legit lift is a big milestone for me. As such, I egotistically grabbed the tape and measured my pumped arms. Unflexed they were 17". Flexing my biceps my left arm showed up at 17 1/8". Flexing my triceps, my left arm (again with the left) showed up at a hair (literally) over 17.5". Tomorrow they'll be smaller, but for today I'm revelling in it.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 17, 2004)

How do those wrists feel under 450   I had to quit rack benches previously because of lack of wraps.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 17, 2004)

My wrists couldn't handle the load when I was pressing 345 for the first time. I made a very quick stop at elitefts to pick up their Metal wrist straps. They add a whole different type of discomfort to the lift, but at least I don't have my wrists rolling around like they want to drop the bar on my head.

When I first started using equipment, I looked like I got my ass kicked. Bruises and "pinch marks" all over the place.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 17, 2004)




----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 18, 2004)

Welp, the results are in, and I have to admit I'm a bit unhappy with the. After hitting 450 on bench I did squats and deads with my brother to see where I'm at. Squats are fine, deads are pissing me off. I think I need to get back to the mentality that I'm going to have to do all 3 lifts in one day, with deads being last, and that is a hinderance. Here's how it worked out for me:

*Squats*
555
575
595

*Deadlifts*
600
MISS
605

That means my total as of now is 1650. My squat, apparently, needs to be HUGE because I end up exhausted by the time I get to deads afterwards. I am hoping to squat 650 now. And I hope to pull 610. And either one of those will be bigger or my bench is going to have to get another 20 pounds or so. All 3 prospects are looking dim. :-/


----------



## Mudge (Sep 18, 2004)

Nice, 455 bench should be there in no time.


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 19, 2004)

Eh, don't sweat it SF. Keep eating big, and I guarantee that you'll total elite at the meet. I can't get over your squat numbers. You have to get some squat/bench videos up I am really curious how your form is, and how benching with a bench shirt looks.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 19, 2004)

I agree with Mike.  You're making great progress.  When you get into the comp, your adrenalin will be sky high and you'll be blasting those weights.  450 shirted is awesome man. I bet your raw bench is more then 315.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 19, 2004)

Adrenalin and nose tork/amonia caps


----------



## P-funk (Sep 19, 2004)

hang in there SF.  be confident and relaxed and you will reach your goals.  Negative attitude/talk will not get you anywhere.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 20, 2004)

*ME Sq/DL Day*

You guys are too kind. I hope you're all right and that things work out. I'll just do what I do and with that little bit of luck I talked about a while back, I will get where I'm going.

Today was a heavy Sq/DL Day. After Saturday's adventure in frustration, I wasn't sure how recovered I'd be so I went ahead and used SLDL as a ME lift. 

*Reverse Hyper*
3 sets of 12 with 205

*SLDL* (raw)
...the usual string of warmups...
405x1
435x1
465x1
495x1
515x1

*GHR*
4 sets of 20 (oodles of half reps at the end but who's coutning  )

*DB Rows*
5 sets of 5 with 90


----------



## Monolith (Sep 20, 2004)

Fuck, thats an awesome SLDL.  You did that without straps too??


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 20, 2004)

I don't own any straps. It's not any more taxing than a normal dead, except I have to go two directions instead of just up.

I'd like to take this opportunity, however, to give props to the inventor(s) of chalk.


----------



## Monolith (Sep 20, 2004)




----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 21, 2004)

*Bench Assistance Day*

*Side Lateral Raises*
4 sets of 6 with 40

*OH DB Press* (on a bench)
2 sets of 12 with 80

*Band Face Pulls*
4 sets of 20

*Tate Press*
3 sets of 12 with 50


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 21, 2004)

I'm listening to Nelly and Christina Aguilera's new song on the radio right now. Everyone that walks by my office is looking at me like I'm a 16 year old girl.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 21, 2004)

You like Nelly?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 21, 2004)

Haha. I really dislike Nelly. I like Christina Aguilera, though. But the song they're doing together on the radio has a catchy little beat to it.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 21, 2004)




----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 21, 2004)

"Well, you can tell by the way I use my walk, I'm a woman's man".


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 21, 2004)

BeeGees....OK fine, I have that mp3.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 21, 2004)

I thought that was your theme song .


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 21, 2004)

Only when I'm wearing my white polyester leisure suit with a black polyester butterfly collared shirt....


...and I only do that like....








...ok, fine that's how I always am.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 23, 2004)

*DE Sq/DL Day*

Really flat this morning. Cut the workout short and had a big fat second breakfast.

*Speed Deads*
10 sets of 2 with 275

*Reverse Hypers* (of Death)
13? sets of 10 with 185

I lost count, I just wanted to fry my lower back...

*Romanian Deads*
1 set of 4 with 315

...and I definitely did, nothing left.

*Abs*
200


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 24, 2004)

*ME Bench Day*

Went for raw numbers today.

*Bench* (raw)
...many warmups...
275x1
295x1
315x1
325x1

And I was pleased. Grip came in quite a bit without the shirt, so my ROM was once again out of this world. My lockout strength was nowhere near failure, but as usual, off the chest I was sloooooooooow.

*Elbows-out Skulls*
3 sets of 8 with 90
2 sets of 3 with 135

*Band Pushdowns*
3 sets of 12

*Front Raise*
4 sets of 6 with 40


----------



## Mudge (Sep 24, 2004)

Quite a huge jump from 275 regardless!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 24, 2004)

Yeah, a 50lb increase in the past few months is all good. If there's one thing I gained from my dabblings with needles, it was definitely bench strength.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 24, 2004)

> but as usual, off the chest I was sloooooooooow



do you ever do bottom postition bench press from the rack starting at chest level?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 24, 2004)

I haven't done them in a long time. I should probably implement them next week. I need something to get the bar moving.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 24, 2004)

you could try doubles with about 60-70% of 1RM starting from the bottom position (short rest intervals) to work on explosivness from that position.  and then heavy singles on another day working up to 1RM form the bottom position.  that helped me a lot for what it is worth.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 24, 2004)

That's the plan then.


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 24, 2004)

> do you ever do bottom postition bench press from the rack starting at chest level?


I love suspended benching!  

Nice work with 325 man, great job.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 24, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> Yeah, a 50lb increase in the past few months is all good. If there's one thing I gained from my dabblings with needles, it was definitely bench strength.



Wow, its like a coincidence or something. I was doing 265 and I thought that was pretty good at the time.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 24, 2004)

I knew you could do more then 315 raw .


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 25, 2004)

I'm going to do a 1750 total.

That's my call.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 25, 2004)

Well, here's a little pic from today. Screwing around in a photobooth.


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 26, 2004)

LOL, didn't expect to this in your journal at all SF. She's cute though, is that your girlfriend?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 26, 2004)

LMAO.....I opend this journal to that huge picture!!  It really took my by surprise.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 27, 2004)

*ME Sq/DL Day*

Ran a bit long on the session. Wasn't all that focused. Managed to do well, however.

*GHR*
4 sets of 20 (ugh)

*Squats* (full gear, 20" box)
...the usual warming up thing...
495x1
525x1
555x1
585x1
615x1
645x1
655x1

Rock on, hamstrings, rock on.

*SLDL*
6 sets of 3 with 315

I was spent. Absolutely no focus. Head was everywhere.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 28, 2004)

*Bench Assistance Day*

Didn't do much bench assisting today. But oh well. 

*Bentover Rows*
4 sets of 6 with 275

*BB Curls*
3 sets of 8 with 95
1 set of 5 with 105
1 set of 2 with 135
1 set of 1 with a lot of body english with 155

*Shrugs*
8 sets of 3 with 495 

*Rear Shoulder Raises*
2 sets of 12 with 45


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 28, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> I was spent. Absolutely no focus. Head was everywhere.


Anything to do with that pic?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 28, 2004)

Whatever do you mean.  



Perhaps. I didn't think it was any of that. I was just off. Though I will neither deny nor confirm your allegations.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 29, 2004)

Off day?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 29, 2004)

I take Wednesdays off to do GPP. It just wouldn't be very exciting if I posted that here.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 29, 2004)

What kind of harness do you use?  I have looked at a few, but they are quite expensive..  Or did you make one yourself?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 29, 2004)

Harnesses? I just have two lengths of rope anchored on the sled. Sometimes I'll do pull throughs up or down a hill (or flat.) Sometimes I'll hold the rope in my hands in a CG bench style and "bench" the sled along behind me. 

Sidenote, I heard a great pickup line today:

<guy> Hey baby, wanna go halves on a bastard with me?

I laughed so hard I cried.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 29, 2004)

Yea, a harness http://www6.mailordercentral.com/ironmind/prodinfo.asp?number=1222&variation=&aitem=1&mitem=2
GPP doesnt involve running with it?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 29, 2004)

Whoa. Running with the sled sounds like a helluva lot more work than I care to do. I use it mostly to speed reovery but it's got to have some conditioning benefits as well.


----------



## gr81 (Sep 29, 2004)

> Whoa. Running with the sled sounds like a helluva lot more work than I care to do



HA ha ha, thats funny shit..
I think you guys are talking about different sleds or tactics, but the sled SNF is talkin about you don't wanna run with really ever.. it does have conditioning benefits no doubt. I did some sledding today as well and felt spent afterwards


----------



## PreMier (Sep 29, 2004)

My sled was welded together.. it weighs about 50Lbs and looks like a normal drag sled?  Has a post and everything.. I want to run with it.


----------



## gr81 (Sep 29, 2004)

interesting, I have read that your not supposed to run with it really, but I can't claim to be a bonified expert either. that sure would make it quitethe cardiovasular endevour, thats for sure.. lol


----------



## PreMier (Sep 29, 2004)

I was thinking that I could cut down on cardio time, as well as build my legs up doing this.  I will rig my weight belt up(the one I dont ever use) to drag the sled.  I will post a pic in here(if thats cool with SF).


----------



## gr81 (Sep 29, 2004)

have you read that article from T-mag about GPP and sled draggin out of curiosity? I know atherjen has posted it a few times, I have seen it floating around


----------



## PreMier (Sep 29, 2004)

No, I havent.  I will search for it though.


----------



## gr81 (Sep 29, 2004)

I got'chou dogg, here ya go:

http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do?id=459405

also heres another article on GPP sledding:

http://www.elitefts.com/documents/gpp.htm


----------



## PreMier (Sep 29, 2004)

Good read.


> ? The sled is specific to the development of the special skills necessary for maximal strength. (And by the way, we never run with the sled.)



I am not a powerlifter.  So this rule doesnt apply to me haha


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 29, 2004)

Post anything you want in here. Mi casa es su casa.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 29, 2004)

Gracias me amigo


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 30, 2004)

*De Sq/DL Day*

Did my speed work in gear today.

*Speed Deads*
10 sets of 2 with 405

Was slower than speed work should be, but it was a bitch just to get down to the bar.

*Romanian Deads*
3 sets of 5 with 405

*Reverse Hyper* 
4 sets of 12 with 20

*Ghetto T-Bar Row*
2 sets of 10 with 4 plates


----------



## Monolith (Sep 30, 2004)

Awesome romanian deads.  How does your SLDL compare?

How far from elite are you, now?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 30, 2004)

They're pretty equal. And I've got 100ish pounds to go.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 30, 2004)

Just a note for everyone. I posted Mike's latest video on webbtrain. Anyone who would like to post videos or whatever there, just send me a PM and I'll upload your stuff for you.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 30, 2004)

Now I need to learn how to use my video camera


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 30, 2004)

Yeah, I'm told my digicam will do 30 second video clips. But fuck if I can figure it out. Still-lifes are about all I can muster.


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 30, 2004)

You have to get some training videos up SF! I am really curious about your bentover rows since you said you do them in the same plane as your bench.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 30, 2004)

I can get some still pictures on Monday, unless I get the knack for video down. I'll time it to hit me after I've pulled it all the way up.


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 30, 2004)

BTW, I loved your last curl jockey workout. 

I noticed you went a bit lighter than usual on your bentover rows, too. 4 sets of 6  with 275 instead of your usual 300+. Any reason?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 30, 2004)

Not really, just wasn't feeling it. Had a few days like that since I quit sticking needles into my leg so far.

And for the record, I did my curls in the power rack. It would have been cooler if people were around to annoy but it's the thought that counts.


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 30, 2004)

So you're taking time off cycle now huh SF? Funny because I am thinking about starting back up on methyl-1-test. I just don't know if I can deal with my shrinkage downstairs, that really kills me, lol. It's the only side-effect from M1T that I really can't handle. I guess because I have this fear they'll never come back, lol.

What kind PCT did you use out of curiosity? Nolva? 

Any plans for starting back anytime soon?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 1, 2004)

Well, it's like I said. I was going to do one run to get my numbers up at an accelerated rate for November. The only lift that benefitted as much as I'd hoped (and more) was bench. I don't plan to do the stuff ever again. And Nolva is a friend indeed.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 1, 2004)

*ME Bench Day*

Went old school with things.

*Decline Bench* (full gear)
...many NT warmups...
375x1
405x1
435x1
465x1

*3 Board Decline*
475x1
485x0

*6 Board Decline*
485x0

Has to be a mental block.

*4" Lockouts*
4 sets of 6 with 395
2 sets of 1 with 445

*Side Laterals*
3 sets of 12 with 40

*Pushups*
43 (ack!)

I was spent. I think the best I've ever locked out was 460ish, so the failures with the boards isn't too disappointing. Pushups were just funny. It was a struggle from the start. I felt like someone was sitting on my back.


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 2, 2004)

Absolutely INSANE decline pressing, bud.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 4, 2004)

*ME Sq/DL Day*

I think I sprained a finger today loading plates. I'm going to sue myself for not having rubber coated girlie plates to help me avoid doing such stupid things. 

*Good AMs* (raw)
135x1
165x1
185x1
225x1
255x1
275x1
305x1 (maybe?)
315x1 (pretty sure)
325x1

*Half SLDL/Half Bent Row* (will explain below)
4 sets of 6 with 315

*Reverse Hypers*
8 sets of 2 with 265 (lots of cheating)

*Hypers* (average bands)
3 sets of 12

OK, so the half/half lift is stupid and I don't know why I did it. I would SLDL the weight up from the floor (after descending, obviously). On the way up I'd stop and do a bentover row, stand the rest of the way and repeat. I was hoping to do some good lower back destruction. I ended up making my lower back really mad. I guess we'll see tomorrow if it was a good mad or not.

Me --> 
My Back -->


----------



## PreMier (Oct 4, 2004)




----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 4, 2004)

Just in case anyone visits the webb train often, the whole site is going to get a major revamp the next few days. If you do visit, check it out over the next few days and let me know what you think.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 4, 2004)

Whats changing?  I like the color..  You could always use vB lol


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 4, 2004)

Wow, now I have never heard of that exercise. Combining bentover rows and SLDL, sounds interesting. Good session, overall.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 5, 2004)

*Bench Assistance Day*

The site revamp is going well. Slow, but well. The Row/SLDL lift turned out to be a flop. My back is aching really bad. Brought the electric stim toy to work and it's working on my back as we speak. I think it was the reps that did it, rather than the exercise itself. The lift might be great if I limited it to 2-3 reps a set. I don't know.

*DB Press*
3 sets of 6 with 120s
1 set of 3 with 120+minibands

This was a disaster. The bands had me all over the place and out of control. Lucky I didn't snap an arm off.

*Military Press*
2 sets of 10 with 165

*Side/Front Raise Superset*
3 sets of 12 with 40/40

*CG Bench of Death* (non-stop)
135x24

RAWR!  RAWR!


----------



## P-funk (Oct 5, 2004)

I registered at the site awhile ago (when you started).  For some reason it doesn't remeber my name or password.  Should I register again?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 5, 2004)

Yeah, I'm sorry. I fucked up and nuked the entire old database. From the main site, on the right ide there's a login dialog. Create a new account and you'll have access to the forums, galleries (you can create your own), journals (you can create your own and manage who has access, etc), and everything else the site is going to have.

It's eventually going to be neat. Lots of ideas being tossed around.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 5, 2004)

Likewise, I apparently also nuked the video archives. That is part of the new site as well, but I'll need the old clips (Mike and Mudge) to get back up there. I think registered users can probly upload their own clips if they want. Haven't really tried.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 5, 2004)

Looks good SF.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 5, 2004)

The layout is pretty much finalized. Just have to decide what features I'm going to add or drop, etc. And then the shop needs to be implemented.

Anyone who creates an account at the main site has access to create and manage their own photo gallery, keep a journal of any kind, etc. There are other features I haven't even begun to play with yet.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 7, 2004)

*DE Sq/DL Day*

Pressed for time with an early meeting. Did a dulled down DE day.

*Speed Deads*
9 sets of 2 with 350

*GHR*
5 sets of 15

*Reverse Hyper*
3 sets of 12 with 215


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 8, 2004)

*ME Bench Day*

*CG Incline Bench* (raw)
135x3
165x3
205x3
225x3
245x1
265x1
275x1

*CG Decline Bench*
5 sets of 5 with 295

*Dips*
7 sets of 2 with +135


----------



## P-funk (Oct 8, 2004)

how many more weeks until contest??


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 8, 2004)

Just over a month. November 13. The butterflies have already started flying.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 8, 2004)

How is your weight doing?  Going to diet a little bit?  Perhaps an enema before weigh in?


----------



## Mudge (Oct 8, 2004)

I dont know all organizations rules, but most if not all weigh in 24 hours in advance giving plenty of time to be healthy about it.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 8, 2004)

yeah, but most people don't want to diet their mass away before the show.  my freind did it every time when he competed in the states.  He would just waite because he didn't want to diet and loose strength.  Instead he would give himself and enema and clean himself out before weigh in.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 8, 2004)

I'm still a hair over 200. I've cut out the NLarge servings (all but 2) from my diet, so my calorie intake is closer to "normal."

Gear check and weigh-ins will be from 8-10am and lifting starts at 10:30am. Depending how close I am by then, I may simply dehydrate myself before weigh-in and then suck water down like a mad man afterwards.


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 8, 2004)

> Just over a month. November 13. The butterflies have already started flying.


We're all pulling for you bud, you'll do great, I am completely confident in that you'll do well come the day of the competition. Once your adrenaline is rushing, etc. Looking forward to the results of the contest. Any plans for your training afterwards? Going to a curl jockey routine?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 8, 2004)

I have plans for training afterwards, I just haven't made them yet.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 8, 2004)

Yea, I a pushin for ya too.  Goodluck man.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 8, 2004)

Thanks all. I'm really anxious to get it done.

In other news, I've got the first Webb Health stuff listed on my site and for sale. Everything is through paypal at the moment, and it's a really basic shopping cart, but it's up.


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 8, 2004)

just "hi"


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 8, 2004)

Hi there darlin.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 11, 2004)

*ME Sq/DL Day*

Ugh, late workout (for me) and as usual the dungeon was a blistering 20 degrees warmer than outside. Read: it was 97 degrees in the dungeon. Managed to sweat off a lot of water. Refused to workout with gear on due to the heat.

*Box Squats* (14" box, raw)
...warmups aplenty...
405x1
425x1
455x1
475x1
495x1
500x1 (squeaked by)

*SLDL*
6 sets of 4 with 385

*Reverse Hyper* (with minibands)
3 sets of 8 with 185

*Abs!?*
300


----------



## Mudge (Oct 11, 2004)

I dont know how your dead is so good when you mock ab training  seriously. I am doing 2 sets of work right now with the whole stack on whatever ab machine I'm using, its one of those where you sit upright, 20 reps each set for now...

I think I'll try a pull this week to see whereabouts I am.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 11, 2004)

I'm not mocking it as much as just being amazed I did them. In the beginning I was religious about abs training. Then I slacked and slacked. And now 9 out of 10 times I should do abs I convince myself otherwise and usually provide a really lame reason for it.


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 11, 2004)

I am the same way though, SF, and it has never hindered my deadlift at all.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 11, 2004)

I don't know. It goes a long way towards protecting your back. And a strong core is always going to help. I just don't like doing abs. And I always allow myself to talk myself out of them. Just a little quirk of mine.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 12, 2004)

*Bench Assistanc Day*

Last night I got pissed at my cell phone's reception (AT&T Wireless) to I threw it across the backyard into the dungeon's wall. When I picked it up later it was, well, broken. If I try to dial anything now I get a Verizon recording that my phone is not authorized to make calls. I thought that was pretty cool.

*OH DB Press* (100 reps or bust)
80x19
80x19
80x16
80x15
80x14
80x9
80x8

*Pushups*
100

*Ghetto TBar Row*
3 sets of 12 with 5 plates

That was enough, the press killed me.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 13, 2004)

Just a little humor for you folks:

http://www.drudgereport.com/busholympics.jpg


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 13, 2004)

Haha, aww come on Duncan. We can all disagree and still have a good laugh.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 13, 2004)

that was bad......funny....but bad.....lol


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 13, 2004)

Hahahaha, man I'm on a roll today:

http://www.youforgotpoland.com/


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 13, 2004)

LOL, Bush's test was hysterical.  

Good job SF on the CAT with the DB presses---looked pretty painful.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 14, 2004)

hahahaha, the best is the picture of John Kerry snapping the football!!  God that was funny.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 14, 2004)

*DE Sq/DL Day*

Weird colored clouds in the sky today. Then I realized there's a huge fire in a nearby village.

*Speed Squats*
8 sets of 2 with 325

*GHR*
4 sets of 20 on an incline

*Reverse Hyper*
3 sets of 8 with 235

*SLDL*
6 sets of 4 with 405


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 18, 2004)

*ME Sq/DL Day*

Missed my bench day Friday. Took a day off from work and had a mini-vacation over the weekend. I deserved it. My stint at 198 only last 2 days. This morning I weighed in at 203. But after a mini-vacation, that isn't too bad. Had a fairly solid session today. Lifted raw, and that's always fun.

*Suspended Squats* (or bottom position squats)
...warmups, blah blah...
315x1
345x1
375x1
405x1

Can we tell where I'm weak on squats?

*Platform SLDL* (yes, exactly how it sounds)
7 sets of 3 with 425

*Hypers*
3 sets of 12 with 165

*Reverse Hypers*
2 sets of 10 with 225

note: new westside'rs should note that my ME lift indicated a weakness in the lower back, and my accessory work was then geared to the lower back.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 18, 2004)

SF.

You wouldn't happen to have a link of a Video showing Suspend Squats?

Iain


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 18, 2004)

I don't. I could get a series of 8 pics shot doing them I suppose. Basically you're just setting the pins at parallel, getting under the bar and squatting up without first descending. Takes away the stretch reflex.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 18, 2004)

Cool that description helps.

Just seen you and Patrick talk about them in previous posts.  That is something I really need to work on to improve squat numbers.

Much appreciated.

Thanks
Iain


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 19, 2004)

*Bench Assistance Day*

Yeah, I got stupid. It ended with me spending my entire session on one lift.

*CAT DB Press*
120x11 (I've done much better, eek)
120x9
120x9
120x7
120x4
120x5 (what?)
...this was followed by lots of double and singles and I lost count but I'm sure I got to 100 eventually...

I ran out of time. Fucked workout.


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 19, 2004)

Damn man, that looks really really intense. 120's for CAT flat DB presses? That's just nuts.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 19, 2004)

Would have been cooler if I'd used the 100s (I have no 110s) and actually done it right. Ahh well, live and learn.

On a side note, the Kings and Lakers play tonight. It's only pre-season but it's still Kings-Lakers. Oh, and it's on TV.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 20, 2004)

Is it bad that I just slacked on lunch? Rather than eat quality shit, I ate 5 packets of oriental flavor top ramen. But damn it was good.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 20, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> Is it bad that I just slacked on lunch? Rather than eat quality shit, I ate 5 packets of oriental flavor top ramen. But damn it was good.




oh all the things you acn slack on you opted for the ramen.....it is good but not that good.  I would have eaten waffles!


----------



## Mudge (Oct 20, 2004)

Yeah I have to eat 2 packs of the Ramen to even be modestly appeased for 2 hours, and thats like 66% sodium right there. I just went through 32 waffles last week (2 days I think it lasted me), those were good.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 20, 2004)

Best way to do ramen, in my opinion is to crush it up and fill a bowl with the remains. Then get water boiling in a pot or teapot or something. Once it starts whistling, poor just enough water in the bowl to be even with the top of the noodle remains. Then cover and seal the bowl and let it sit for 5 minutes. The noodles come out perfect, there isn't an excess of water, and when you add the flavor packets, it mixes excellently.

Or maybe I put way too much thought into my ramen.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 21, 2004)

*DE Sq/DL Day*

Damn it was FREEZING in the dungeon. We've had nutty rain and such the last few days, cold nights and mornings, etc. After fighting my way into my gear, I promptly covered up with a sweatsuit and did my "Rocky Balboa" look.

*Speed Squats* (full gear)
7 sets of 2 with 350 (NT)
1 set of 1 with 405
1 set of 1 with 455

*Good AMS*
6 sets of 3 with 275

*Reverse Hypers*
2 sets of 12 with 225

*Bentover BB Row*
4 sets of 6 with 305


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 21, 2004)

Trying to tear your lower back a new one, huh?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 21, 2004)

Yeah I discovered it was a bit of a weakness. Figured I'd dedicate a couple weeks to it. I think it's helping but it leaves my back dead for the rest of the day.


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 21, 2004)

> I promptly covered up with a sweatsuit and did my "Rocky Balboa" look.




Workout looked solid, SF. Getting pumped up for the competition? It's right around the corner.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 21, 2004)

Yeah as it gets closer I'm starting to worry about weight though. I'm going to have to put serious effort into not worrying about it and just stick to my plan. My plan, naturally, is to go on a crash dehydration the day before and waste away all my water weight. I'll have 2.5 hours, at least, between weigh-ins and lifting. hat should be plenty of time to get myself back to normal. Although, enema ideas aside, I wouldn't mind getting P's thoughts on that.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 21, 2004)

I always drained my noodles  then added the sodium (aka flavoring).


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 21, 2004)

Yay for pictures. In case anyone was wondering what a hormone and calorie depleted SF looks like, here are a few pics that are a few weeks old from my good friend's birthday party. I weighed in around 200 in these pics. I stand 6'4 in case anyone forgot.

First pic is me at the U-Bar playing pool. I lost when I scratched the 8ball. Picture taken with a disposable camera. I was only alerted to the presence of this photo yesterday.  It's titled adam-pool.jpg

Second pic is me and my good buddy Rich (the birthday boy) standing outside the U-Bar. Please disregard the cigarette in my hand. On the rare occassion I go bar-hopping, my friends drink, I smoke. Disgusting habit but what can I do? I'm strictly against alcohol. Oh, and take note of those skinny little calves. Hard to believe twigs like those are pullin ~600lb. It's titled adam-rich.jpg

Third pic is our friend Sharon and I at Panama's Cafe after a huge round of mozarella sticks, potato skins and chicken wings. She's a really good friend and she BBQ's for me all the time. It's titled adam-sharon.jpg


----------



## Cold Iron (Oct 21, 2004)

SF- I have a couple questions for you if you dont mind. 
How old are you and how long have you been training?
What do you weigh and what do you wanna be at for weigh in?

thx

edit- i see youre 207, my bad, 1 less q to answer i guess


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 21, 2004)

I'm 27, and been training 3 years.
I currently weigh 199 (today) and want to be 198.


----------



## Cold Iron (Oct 21, 2004)

Thats unbelievable. Awesome.

I can't believe you move soo much weight at that size   

I kinda thought strength and size were directly related though. 
Like with strength increases, come size increases.
I guess what I'm trying to say is, how can a 150lb person deadlift 600lbs? Is it very dense muscle fibers or sometinhg ?? lol, i dont know.


----------



## Monolith (Oct 22, 2004)

Arnie's left nu said:
			
		

> Thats unbelievable. Awesome.
> 
> I can't believe you move soo much weight at that size
> 
> ...



Yeah, it's cool isnt it? 

I'm sure SF will reply in a bit more detail... but it has a lot to do with the type of training.  Powerlifting generally trains fast twitch muscle fibers, which really don't have much capability for hypertrophy... vs bodybuilding which generally trains slow twitch fibers (which have the greatest potential for hypertrophy, but arent optimal for acute, maximal weights).  Then there's stuff like sarcoplasmic hypertrophy as well which you only really get with high rep bodybuilding-style training.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 22, 2004)

Another week with no ME Bench Day. I'm not feeling too great today. Between the weather going nuts and me being a tad overworked, I had to miss a day.



> I kinda thought strength and size were directly related though.



Not at all. Size is a DIRECT result of diet. If you don't eat enogh, you aren't going to grow, regardless what "miracle" routine you use.



> Like with strength increases, come size increases.



See above.



> I guess what I'm trying to say is, how can a 150lb person deadlift 600lbs? Is it very dense muscle fibers or sometinhg ?? lol, i dont know.



It's directly due to training. If you want to be strong, lift to be strong. If you want to be big, eat to be big.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 22, 2004)

Food is the most difficult part of the equation for most people.


----------



## Cold Iron (Oct 22, 2004)

Ok thanks SF. I knew it partially due to calorie intake, just didnt know it was completely. 

That explains my situation rather well then. I am fairly strong for my size, I guess b/c I always stayed around maintenance, calorie wise with an emphasis on high protein.

what about what monolith said?


----------



## Cold Iron (Oct 22, 2004)

sorry 1 more thing. what about the 250lb guys only benching 185?
Is this do to steroids? do steroids make you weaker pound for pound?


----------



## P-funk (Oct 22, 2004)

Arnie's left nu said:
			
		

> sorry 1 more thing. what about the 250lb guys only benching 185?
> Is this do to steroids? do steroids make you weaker pound for pound?




that is just a pussy......hahahahahaha


----------



## Mudge (Oct 22, 2004)

Arnie's left nu said:
			
		

> Is this do to steroids? do steroids make you weaker pound for pound?



Yes. They are extraordinarily fat, weak and out of shape from steroid use.

However it would make me wonder how someone is benching 975 pounds without being 2000 pounds in bodyweight. He must be all natural, of course.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## CowPimp (Oct 22, 2004)

Arnie's left nu said:
			
		

> sorry 1 more thing. what about the 250lb guys only benching 185?
> Is this do to steroids? do steroids make you weaker pound for pound?



Low neuromuscular efficiency and high bodyfat.  Those would be the two main reasons.  Basically, an untrained fatass.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 23, 2004)

SF - Have you decided on what weights you'll be using for your 1st, 2nd and 3rd attempts in bench?  I have heard that the 1st attempt should be a weight you can easily triple in practice to settle your nerves.  Then the second attempt your goal.  The third is a weight that is higher then you projected, of course only if you nail the second attempt.  Does that sound about right?


----------



## Cold Iron (Oct 23, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Yes. They are extraordinarily fat, weak and out of shape from steroid use.
> 
> However it would make me wonder how someone is benching 975 pounds without being 2000 pounds in bodyweight. He must be all natural, of course.



Pretty defensive there Mudge, I was only asking a question

Sorry I dont know everything, but at my gym at least, a few of the users are pussies. It just seems some guys' weight and physique dont justify the poundage they move.

I was under the impression steroids just blow you up(which is true i guess due to water retention) and the strength increases dont justify all that added mass. EX someone gains 30lbs of mass and yet their bench only goes up 30lbs.

Now that im thinking though, these "pussy users" are the ones who do a cycle, dissapear, then come back 4 months later and do another cycle.

Still, there are always guys in the gym I assume can lift way more then they actually do, whatever the reason be....


----------



## Mudge (Oct 24, 2004)

Defensive? Its called sarcasm. If they are large, and weak as shit, and claim to be using they are either lying or just very very uneducated or they lack dicipline. There are many characteristics to steroids, if they only did one thing, there would be no need for more than one or a handfull of variations.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 26, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> SF - Have you decided on what weights you'll be using for your 1st, 2nd and 3rd attempts in bench?  I have heard that the 1st attempt should be a weight you can easily triple in practice to settle your nerves.  Then the second attempt your goal.  The third is a weight that is higher then you projected, of course only if you nail the second attempt.  Does that sound about right?



That idea is pretty true of all the lifts. 1st be safe, 2nd hit your PR, 3rd set a PR.

I'm really not sure what I'll attempt. The goal is, of course, to hit a 1731 total. I'd like to be mid-400s on bench and mid-600s on squat and dead. In the ;ast few months, when doing all 3 lifts in a day, my dead has really suffered compared to gym numbers. I think I'm going to have to rely on my squat bigtime, but we'll see how it goes.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 26, 2004)

Well good luck to you man.  I'm sure you'll do great.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 26, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> That idea is pretty true of all the lifts. 1st be safe, 2nd hit your PR, 3rd set a PR.
> 
> I'm really not sure what I'll attempt. The goal is, of course, to hit a 1731 total. I'd like to be mid-400s on bench and mid-600s on squat and dead. In the ;ast few months, when doing all 3 lifts in a day, my dead has really suffered compared to gym numbers. I think I'm going to have to rely on my squat bigtime, but we'll see how it goes.



Lots of luck.  I know you'll do great.  Your progress is amazing.  Think what another 2-3 years will do to those totals?

Just curious, what is it about 1731 that is so special?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 26, 2004)

It is classified as "elite" in the 198 and under weight class I hope to be competing in. That's the top honor in powerlifting. Short of a world record, I guess.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 27, 2004)

Well, workout schedule has been jacked as of late. Truncated this week into 3 days.

*ME Sq/DL Day*

Hit a PR. Must have been the excess rest and the excess food my lady friend in SoCal fed me. 

*Box Squat* (full gear, 14" box)
...warmups!...
495x1
525x1
555x1
575x1
600x0
595x1

595 was barely. After unloading 600 pounds to get the bar back to the pins, I was damn near dead. Those are big numbers for me, though. I think I'm going to look into a 100lb Texas Strong Bar soon. My bar is bending really badly and not feeling very stable lately.

*Romanian Deads*
10 sets of 1 with 475

*Partial ROM Suspended Good AMs* (very small ROM)
6 sets of 4 with 375

Wanted to do some higher rep accessory stuff but didn't. Time was getting strapped.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 27, 2004)

Oh, and I'm weighing 204 today.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 27, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> It is classified as "elite" in the 198 and under weight class I hope to be competing in. That's the top honor in powerlifting. Short of a world record, I guess.



Wow, you're approaching it fast too.  That is quite an amazing accomplishment SF; I commend you.


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 28, 2004)

tip toe...tip toe..... Good morning SF .  I hope you know that I was only having a little fun, unfortunalty at your expense .  I didnt mean any of it personally...I was just getting a little carried away.  

   I saw your pics below, you look like you have made great improvement .  
I hope you will give me a second chance


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 28, 2004)

Hey SF, what kind of raw numbers do you put up?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 28, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> tip toe...tip toe..... Good morning SF .  I hope you know that I was only having a little fun, unfortunalty at your expense .  I didnt mean any of it personally...I was just getting a little carried away.
> 
> I saw your pics below, you look like you have made great improvement .
> I hope you will give me a second chance



It's all water under the bridge. gopro and I have had more run-ins in the last 7 months than I can count. In the end I don't think there's any hard feelings.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 28, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Hey SF, what kind of raw numbers do you put up?



Been a while since I've tried, but I'd guess the numbers are something like:

Squat: 495-500
Bench: 325
Dead: mid-500s


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 28, 2004)

*ME Bench Day*

Geared up and just benched.

*Flat Bench* (shirt, elbows, wrists)
...warmups...
355x1
375x1
405x1
435x1
455x1

*3 Board Press*
465x1
475x0

*5 Board Press*
475x0

*4" Lockouts*
405x11
405x6


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 28, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> Been a while since I've tried, but I'd guess the numbers are something like:
> 
> Squat: 495-500
> Bench: 325
> Dead: mid-500s



Very impressive.  I'm all about raw strength, but certainly respect your goals in reference to competition.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 28, 2004)

As am I. The gear is obviously to give me a competitive chance, but you'd be very pleasantly surprised by the carryover working in gear has on your raw strength.

Before I got my bench shirt, I could squeeze out 245-275. After spending lots of time in my shirt, I hit 325.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 28, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> As am I. The gear is obviously to give me a competitive chance, but you'd be very pleasantly surprised by the carryover working in gear has on your raw strength.
> 
> Before I got my bench shirt, I could squeeze out 245-275. After spending lots of time in my shirt, I hit 325.



I could definitely see the bench shirt helping you develop more tricep strength, if that is your weakest link.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 28, 2004)

Yes, because the bench shirt primarily assists only the bottom portion, which is how it is helping you "save" your shoulders in the first place. This is why shirted powerlifters train lots of lockouts, band movements, board presses, partials - and so on for triceps strength, because that is what they need.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 28, 2004)

Especially with the newer gear. Safety is no longer any real concern. People wear bench shirts because of the carryover. 

I'm going to go on a "bodybuilding" tear after the 13th and train exclusively without gear. Should be a real hoot.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 28, 2004)

Welp, it's official. I am moving back to Sacramento. I've sold my company to a local gentleman here and am going to return to my hometown where I will be occupying my time.....


....finishing college (a handful of classes left) and entertaining the idea of pursuing a masters.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 28, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> I'm going to go on a "bodybuilding" tear after the 13th and train exclusively without gear. Should be a real hoot.


That will be interesting to see how you pursue it... and your results.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 28, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> Welp, it's official. I am moving back to Sacramento. I've sold my company to a local gentleman here and am going to return to my hometown where I will be occupying my time.....
> 
> 
> ....finishing college (a handful of classes left) and entertaining the idea of pursuing a masters.


Congrats SF! Sounds like a good plan.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 28, 2004)

Hey, awesome lifts. Looks like everything is going great in here! Just checking in


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 28, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> Especially with the newer gear. Safety is no longer any real concern. People wear bench shirts because of the carryover.
> 
> I'm going to go on a "bodybuilding" tear after the 13th and train exclusively without gear. Should be a real hoot.



Are you going to continue using Westside and just start eating like a bodybuilder, or are you going to switch to a more traditional bodybuilding routine as well?



> Welp, it's official. I am moving back to Sacramento. I've sold my company to a local gentleman here and am going to return to my hometown where I will be occupying my time.....
> 
> 
> ....finishing college (a handful of classes left) and entertaining the idea of pursuing a masters.



Learning is great isn't it?  Uh oh, if you get a masters, then you'll turn into a real smartass!  Just kidding man.  Good luck in your endeavors.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 29, 2004)

*DE Day*

I'll do Westside but with a tweaked diet.

*Speed Deads*
10 sets of 2 with 375

*Speed Bench*
8 sets of 3 with 225

*OH DB Press* (on a swiss)
3 sets of 8 with 85

*DB Press* (on a swiss)
4 sets of 6 with 90 

 crazy balance issues.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Nov 1, 2004)

*Deadlift Rehearsal Day*

Going into blitz mode. Changed up everything. Pleased with this morning.

*10" Platform Deads* (full gear, was a real bitch)
...etc, warmups, etc...
405x1 (couldn't hardly reach the bar)

*4" Platform Deads*
.. up slowly from 415...
495x1 (same problem)

*Deadlifts*
525x1
555x1
585x1
605x1
635x1

*6" Rack Pulls*
635x1
645x1

*6" Rack Lockout*
645x1
675x1
705x0 (FUCK)
695x0 (FUCK)

And that was that. This is my routine for the next 2 weeks. One lift a session, 3 days a week. Weight is at 201 this morning. I think that's easily in range to dehydrate and reach 198.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Nov 1, 2004)

See my new journal. It's geared more towards the impromptu IM Competition, although the first 2 weeks will be finishing my meet prep work.


----------

